# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Histeroskopija

## kinka

Predstoji mi dijagnostička histeroskopija u Petrovoj. Iako se o histeroskopiji u nekoliko navrata pisalo, imam još neke nedoumice, pa bih molila cure koje o tom znaju da mi odgovore:
1. U kojem se dijelu ciklusa radi zahvat i da li je to uopće bitno?
2. Da li je prije postupka potrebno imati sterilne briseve cerviksa? Naime, zadnji put sam radila briseve prije točno godinu dana i bili su OK, međutim u zadnje vrijeme „uzgajam“    :Sad:    E. coli u urinu, pa se pribojavam da se možda nije naselila i u cerviks (a osim toga imam i sumnjiv iscjedak i stupanj čistoće 3  :? ). Pronašla sam na net-u da bi prije histero brisevi trebali biti sterilni, što mi je nekako i logično, ali dr. je šturo rekla da ćemo to riješit tijekom postupka... Znači li to da se nakon histeroskopije možda djelić tkiva šalje i na mikrobiološku pretragu? Strah me mogućih posljedica izvođenja histero uz eventualno prisutne beštije u cerviksu...
3. Postoji li u Petrovoj neki tim koji radi histeroskopiju ili mogu očekivati da će je raditi dr. koji me vodi? Inače sam kod dr. Škrablin.
4. Na koliko dana izostanaka s posla mogu otprilike računati?
4. Za koliko se vremena od postupka može ponovo raditi na trudnoći?

----------


## uporna

Ja sam histeroskopiju radila 2000. sad sam malo vidila nalaze da ti mogu reći datume. Išla sam 23. dan ciklusa i bila sam na bolovanju čini mi se cijeli tjedan, više od 3 dana i to si na anitbioticima. Briseve sam radila u 11/1999 i bili su OK. Sad logično je da ti sve bude OK jer ti mogu prenjeti u maternicu tjekom postupka koji je pod anestezijom i jednu noć ostaješ u bolnici.
Ja sam bila u Zajčevoj. Nadam se da će ti neko drugi možda reći svoja iskustva iz Petrove. Ipak je to bilo jako davno.
Sretno.

----------


## zrinka

mogu ti odgovoriti pod 3. mene je operirao dr barisic, mislim da je sad u petrovoj i bio mi je skroz ok
4. 2 tjedna sam falila s posla, ali  imala sam istovremeno i laporaskopiju gdje su mi skinuli cistu s jajnika
5. nakon cca 2 mjseca sam ostala trudna s mislavom  :Smile: 

sretno  :Smile:

----------


## nikailuka

Ja sam radila histero u Petrovoj, potraži negdje preko pretražnika, detaljno sam je opisala. Radio mi ju je Zlopaša, a ako si kod Škrablinke, vjerojatno si se s njim susrela. Ja sam je radila odmah nakon menge, ali spletom okolnosti, pa ne znam u kojem se dijelu ciklusa treba raditi, mislim da je za sve inače bolje u prvom dijelu ciklusa. Za briseve ne znam, meni su bili sterilni. Ako ti Škrablinka neće raditi histero, onda će ti je raditi Zlopaša i to ti je super. Ja sam bila u bolnici 2 dana, prvi dan da te pripreme, drugi dan popodne ideš doma. Mislim da možeš odmah ići raditi, ne sjećam se nekih posebnih tegoba. A i za trudnoću mislim da može odmah u sljedećem ciklusu. Ne stignem sada, ali ako ne nađeš te moje stare postove, javi pa ću ti opisati sve skupa.

----------


## Timmy

Ja sam radila histero na Merkuru kod Podgajskog. Ujutro sam dosla na prijemni a do podne sam bila gotova. Zahvat se radi pod anastezijom. Brisevi su mi morali biti uredni, toga se sjecam, jedan dan sam prespavala u bolnici (gdje mi je draga Gost1    :Love:  dosla u posjetu sa sokovima i cokoladom iako smo do tada bile samo virtualne frendice) a nakon dva dana sam bila na poslu. Sjecam se da je Podgajski zahtjevao da zahvat radimo u prvom dijelu ciklusa prije ovulacije i radili smo je 11. dan. Ja mislim da se histeroskopijom ne radi mikrobioloski pregled tkiva, bar meni nisu radili i za to jos nisam cula u sklopu ovog zahvata.

----------


## rvukovi2

Radi se i mikrobiološki ako to doktor naruči, kod mene je bio takav slučaj. Uzimali su mi uzorke tkiva s nekoliko mjesta na endometriju i poslali na mkb analizu, tako da "ubiju nekoliko muha u jednom potezu" za vrijeme histeroskopije.

----------


## kinka

Rvukovi2, a da li si radila briseve prije zahvata i jesu li bili OK? Koja je indikacija za uzimanje uzoraka tkiva sa različitih dijelova endometrija i njihovo slanje na mkb? Koliko kužim, to baš i nije neka ustaljena praksa...

----------


## rvukovi2

Radila sam briseve prije zahvata i bili su čisti, a MKB analizu tkiva endometrija su mi radili da otkriju je li BHSB zbog kojeg sam izgubila trudnoću možda u samom endometriju. I otkrili su da je. Ne samo on nego je bila i E colli, a brisevi su bili uredni. Ukupno su mi radili 3 takve biopsije, a jedna je bila za vrijeme histeroskopije i laparo.

----------


## kajka

draga rvukuovi2,

kako si izlecila e.colli u endometrijumu i ostale stvarcice koje su ti nasli u endometrijumu. Ja sam izgubila dve trudnoce u 8 i 10 nedelji i nemaju mim objasnjenje za to. Pa sam pomislila da nesto ne ubija plod jer sam patila od silnih bakterija ranije.

----------


## rvukovi2

Antibioticima, s tim da ni sad nisam sigurna da sam ih izliječila u potpunosti i dobit ću u trudnoći preventivnu terapiju antibiotika nakon organogeneze-znači oko 12. tjedna trudnoće.

O vrsti i dozi antibiotika odlučuje liječnik na osnovu antibiograma.
Lako je moguće da su ti beštije upropastile trudnoće.

Da bi ti dokazali infekciju u endometriju trebali bi ti napraviti biopsiju endometrija i uzorak tkiva poslati na mkb analizu.

Neke simptome možeš i sama primjetiti. Npr. po menstrualnoj krvi, kad sam imala infekciju krv je zaudarala bez obzira na to što sam često mijenjala uložak i bila je tamnija. Kad se počisto endometrij krv nije imala nikakvog mirisa-osim onog normalnog po krvi i bila je normalne svijetlocrvene boje. No za te finese treba ti stvarno iskustvo.

----------


## kinka

Za nepovjerovat… Ja sam još i prije druge trudnoće primijetila da mi je menstrualna krv skroz tamne boje i  ima neugodan miris  bez obzira koliko pazila na higijenu. Brisevi su bili uredni, ali sam upravo zbog ovog sumnjala u točnost nalaza pa sam ih za svaki slučaj napravila i privatno – drugi ginekolog, drugi laboratorij – opet uredni. Na Papa testu konstantno upala, stupanj čistoće uvijek III, svaki put bi mi ginić propisao vaginalete i na kontroli za 6 mjeseci – ponovno upala. I tako već više od dvije godine...  :? Kao, takav je Papa test uredan i ima ga većina žena. Konstantno bolovi u donjem dijelu trbuha, izrazita nadutost, pojačan iscjedak, česte urinoinfekcije...  :shock: 

rvukovi2, da li je MKB analiza tkiva endometrija rađena na tvoj prijedlog ili je dr. to predložio? Koliko dugo je trajala terapija antibioticima – pretpostavljam da ipak treba duže vrijeme da se ubiju beštije u endometriju? Jesi li imala još kakve simptome osim ovih koje si spomenula?

----------


## ina33

Da... I ja sam jedna od onih s kontinuiranim upalama rodnice - candida. Jednom sam imala trichomonas - ali riješen je - jednom gardnerellu, jednom streptokok - ali je riješen. Od razdoblja djetinjstva, prije stupanja u odnose, do danas (a imam samo MM-a) kontinuirane upale, nikad nisam otišla od ginekologa bez vaginaleta, pape, hvala Bogu, uvijek uredne, brisevi uredni. Ja uvijek oko ovulacije (kad je pojačana sluz) dobijem i upalu. Jedino razdoblje "mira" bilo bi par mjeseci nakon klomifena koji isušuje rodnicu. Svi mi ginići kažu da sam jednostavno tome sklona - ne jedem pretjerano slatko (čak ga pretjerano ni ne volim) a da bi zbog toga divljala candida. Pazim da ne nosim usko - jednom malo uže traperice i nakon pola sata, ajme majko. Od svih pretraga koje smo tijekom godina radili (brisevi, papa, MM mikrobiološka analiza ejakulata) jedino nismo radili briseve uretre i te pretrage endometrija.

----------


## kajka

da li se ta biopsija endometrija radi na obcnom gin pregledu ?
Stvarno da ne poverujes da i to postoji. Pa da lepo covek izludi.

----------


## rvukovi2

[/quote]rvukovi2, da li je MKB analiza tkiva endometrija rađena na tvoj prijedlog ili je dr. to predložio? Koliko dugo je trajala terapija antibioticima – pretpostavljam da ipak treba duže vrijeme da se ubiju beštije u endometriju? Jesi li imala još kakve simptome osim ovih koje si spomenula?


> Biopsija je rađena na prijedlog mog IVF doktora i to nakon spontanog jer su već na porodu vidjeli da je došlo do upale plodovih ovoja, a plodova voda je zaudarala po upali.
> Dobivala sam antibiotike u dosta navrata, sad da ti to ne opisujem, ali sve u svemu svaka pojedinačna terapija nije trajala duže od 10 dana.
> U biti bi trebalo davati dugotrajnu pa čak i intravenoznu terapiju antibioticima, ali naši doktori to baš i ne prakticiraju.
> 
> Od simptoma upale endometrija nisam imala ništa posebno osim ovog što sam ti spomenula, a što bih ja mogla skužiti bez pretraga.
> 
> Biopsija se ne radi na običnom ginekološkom pregledu, makar sam postupak tako izgleda (kao npr. uzimanje PAPA testa).
> Doktor otvori cerviks i instrumentom uzme sasvim mali uzorak endometrijske sluznice za analizu. MOram reći da nije baš ugodno, ali jako kratko traje i ja nisam dobila nikakvo sredstvo protiv bolova (sasvim je izdržljivo i bez toga).

----------


## bibi33

Cure, da li bi mi neka od vas mogla u detalje opisati kakve se pripreme trebaju obaviti prije histeroskopije, koliko traje oporavak, koliko se ostaje u bolnici, koliko dugo treba uzeti bolovanje ukoliko se tijekom histeroskopije prereže septum?

----------


## dundo

žalosna brzo mijenjaj nick i nemoj biti žalosna. Histeroskopija ti nije uopće strašna. Evo meni su isto baš prije par dana odstranili supseptus. Doduše meni su radili i laparoskopju pa mi je oporavak malo duži ali cure koje su bile samnom u sobi i radile samo histeroskopiju  su isti dan nakon operacije bez problema hodale po sobi i drugi dan odmah doma

----------


## dundo

žalosna imaš pp

----------


## bibi33

> žalosna imaš pp


Dundo, puno ti hvala na info, promijenit ću nick čim skužim kak se to radi  :Grin:

----------


## Tia

> promijenit ću nick čim skužim kak se to radi


Postavi topik ovdje i admin će ti promijeniti nik. Udovoljit će ti budući da imaš tek nekoliko postova

----------


## bibi33

> žalosna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  promijenit ću nick čim skužim kak se to radi 
> 
> 
> Postavi topik ovdje i admin će ti promijeniti nik. Udovoljit će ti budući da imaš tek nekoliko postova


Evo uspjela. Hvala na info.

----------


## MiniMe

Također moram obaviti histeroskopiju, pa bih vas pitala koje su nužne predradnje prije operacije? 
Obavlja li se čišćenje organizma laksativima i klistiranje?

Hvala!

----------


## cv-vanja

Prije histeroskopije trebas uraditi briseve na bakterije,ako ih nisi skoro radila.Taj dan nista ne jedes i ne pijes,naravno depiliras se i to je to sto se tice priprema.Bar kod mene je tako bilo a ja sam radila kod dr.Podgajskog u ''Merkuru''.Anestezija je totalna,ali kad seprobudis nista te ne boli.Bude mozda malo krvarenja i zato preporucuju da prenocis jedan dan u bolnici.  
 Sve u svemu,nista strasno.

----------


## MiniMe

Hvala na brzom odgovoru!   :Smile:  Laknulo mi je da neću morati raditi klistiranje.  :Grin:   Ovo mi je inače prva operacija u životu.

----------


## cv-vanja

Uf,to je i meni bilo pitanje No 1,pa sam odahnula kad sam cula da se ne radi.Ma samo se opusti,i sto prije to uradi jer stvarno nije strasno.
 :Kiss:

----------


## MiniMe

Nemaš pojma koliko mi je sada lakše! Hvala još jednom puno!  :Kiss: 
Pozdrav iz Zagreba.

----------


## cv-vanja

:Bye:   :Bye:   ZG iz BL   
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## dim

Ja sam histeroskopiju radila u utorak (10.6). Radila sam ju u privatnoj poliklinici i moram reći da sam prezadovoljna urađenim. Naime bila sam naručena odmah po potpunom prestanku menstruacije (što znači da nesmije biti ni spotinga). Sam postupak je trajao oko pola sata i sve što se događalo gledala sam na monitoru (zbog suvremene tehnologije nije potrebno uspavljivanje). Niš me nije boljelo  :D  što mi je bilo potpuno čudno, čak nisam ni pritisak osjećala (dali zbog toga što nisam cijeli dan niš jela zbog nervoze, dali zbog toga jer sam ujutro imala dobru stolicu, dali zbog dva normabela što sam popila). Uglanom prošlo je bolje nego sam mogla zamisliti. Jedino što me mući je što od tad imam neki tamni iscjedak poput mentruacije. Dali me to treba brinuti? I koje ste antibiotike Vi pile, koju količinu i kako dugo? To me malo mući, jer mi je doktor rekao popiti sam tri sumameda, a na otpusnom pismu napisao je i 6 amoksicilina za koje mi nije rekao da ih pijem?!?! :?

----------


## bibi33

Dim, gdje si to radila histero? Ja još nisam pa ne mogu nikom pomoći.

----------


## bibi33

Dim, molim te, možeš opisati što su ti točno uradili? Da li je bila samo dijagnostička ili i radna histero?

----------


## antula

Cure, bila sam na operativnoj histeroskopiji prije točno 15 dana. Uklonjen mi je septum maternice i dobila sam terapiju antibioticima Hiramicin, koji su super. Svaki put nakon terapije antibioticima dobijem gljivičnu upalu, eto ovaj puta, nisam. Rekli su mi da je normalno lagano krvarenje 7-8 dana. Imala sam samo čokoladni iscjedak 6 dana i to je to. Nemojte se brinuti zbog  toga, jedino ako vas počne jako boliti, ili naglo jače prokrvarite, javite se doktoru...

----------


## antula

Cure, bila sam na operativnoj histeroskopiji prije točno 15 dana. Uklonjen mi je septum maternice i dobila sam terapiju antibioticima Hiramicin, koji su super. Svaki put nakon terapije antibioticima dobijem gljivičnu upalu, eto ovaj puta, nisam. Rekli su mi da je normalno lagano krvarenje 7-8 dana. Imala sam samo čokoladni iscjedak 6 dana i to je to. Nemojte se brinuti zbog  toga, jedino ako vas počne jako boliti, ili naglo jače prokrvarite, javite se doktoru...

----------


## dim

Cure bila sam u svadbi pa kasnim sa odgovorom. Histeroskopiju sam radila privaatno u Villiju. Zakazala sam radnu (operativnu) histeroskopiju da mi odstrane endometrij koji je ciklusim abio sve veći, nije se oljuštio menstruacijom. No pri prvom termin dok. je odustao od "operacije", dao mi neke tablete i naručio me drugi ciklus. Do tada mi je već ednometrij bio u redu, ali mi je "palio" polipe. Očistio me do kraja. Čak je i sestra pitala dal će toliko raditi, a dr. kaže pa niš ju ne boli pa ćemo očistiti sve. Uglavno postupak je sljedeći: legneš na gin. stol, onda ti priključe kao neku vodu dolje koja sve ispire (to mi je čak pasalo), onda se uvodi sonda (metalana) koja na kraju ima neko svjetlo i obda njome pregledava unutrašnjost maternice, ulaz u jajovode i dr. To sve možeš gledati na TV sa njim, E kad se utvrdi što treba odstraniti onda ulazi sa drugim instrumentom s kojim se to i odstranjuje (to više nisam gledala na TV jer sam se pripremala da će boliti pa sam se skoncentrirala na to da ostamen mirna). Uglavnom bilo je peace of cake i gotovo za pola sata.

----------

Dim, molim te, reci nam koliko si to platila i koje nalaze si trebala za to napraviti
hvala

----------


## dim

Veronika11 imaš pp.

----------


## vesnare

Drage moje,
do sada sam stalno davila summer oko histeroskopije, ali evo da malo udavim i vas  :Laughing:  

Dakle, imala sam dogovoren termin za histeroskopiju (operativnu - uklanjanje polipa na sluznici maternice), ali se nažalost pokvario aparat i cijeli idući tjedan će biti u kvaru, a termin mi je bio 28.10.

E, sad - možda ću znati idući tjedan u dogovoru sa doktorom ima li ikakve šanse da me primi onaj tjedan iza toga, s obzirom da sam m. dobila 23.10. pa tu još ima malo manevriranja.

Naime, sad me brine što mi je sedimentacija 10 i što imam malo eritrocita, leukocita i bakterija u urinu.

EKG još nisam uradila, jer to radim kod sestre u općoj praksi, pa mogu bilo kada, a anesteziologu sam bila naručena prije ulaska u bolnicu u ponedjeljak, a kako do utorka neću znati ima li šanse za ovaj postupak onda to neću ni ići. 

Sad mene zanima - *kakvi su vama nalazi bili? Hoće li mi ovo u urinu biti prepreka i šta mislite da ako me ubaci onaj drugi tjedan u postupak probam ishodovati novu uputnicu za laboratorij i ponovim nalaze?*

I svi drugi korisni savjeti su dobro došli. Npr. šta ste sve nosili u bolnicu, s obzirom da u ST (btw idem na Firule) nemam nikoga, a MM u Kninu i ne može jednostavno dotrčati ako mi šta zatreba...

U ponedjeljak se vraćam na posao (sad sam na GO) i željno iščekujem novi termin.

Sve ovo mi odgađa IVF i to me tako frustrira. Ova mi je godina katastrofalna!

----------


## ina33

> Sad mene zanima - *kakvi su vama nalazi bili? Hoće li mi ovo u urinu biti prepreka i šta mislite da ako me ubaci onaj drugi tjedan u postupak probam ishodovati novu uputnicu za laboratorij i ponovim nalaze?*


Vesnare,   :Heart: . Ja sam išla na histero i laparo privatno - znaš di sam bila - i išla sam sa enterokokom u cervikalnom brisu, ako se sjećam bio je možda i streptokok (meni je to dolje redovno stanje - više godina jedan bris čist, jedan nije), išla sam pod terapijom - dakle prije toga sam pila antibiotik, klavocin bid,ako se dobro sjećam. Ja ti čisto objektivno medicinski (narano) ne mogu reć jer ne znam je li to objektivno prepreka ili ne, znam da su po bolnicama odgađali ako su brisevi loši, opet, ne znam je li zbog objektivnosti ili zbog gužvi.

----------


## ina33

Znam da na SD-u s lošim brisevima nisu primali - ovaj dr. koji je mene operirao je sa SD-a. Upravo zbog tih mogućih odgađanja po bolnicama (em moj zeznut ciklus, em brisevi koji nikad nisu čisti em bolnička logistika) ja sam se odlučila privatno. Želim ti da se aparat čim prije popravi, da je to tvoje nešto skroz bezveze što ne ometa histero i da to zbaviš čim prije   :Love: .

----------


## ina33

I da, meni je rijetko urinonalaz - sterilan, uglavnom piše bakterija - nešto, ali ne mogu se točno sjetit što je tada konkretno pisalo (isto imam ešerihiju u urino traktu koje se ne mogu riješit). Još jedna alternativa (ne znam jesam ti o tome pričala), bitno jeftinija od mjesta di sam ja bila, je odlazak u ZG na pol. vili i na histero koja nije u općoj anesteziji - bila je enya22 i iva_luca (mislim obje zbog polipa), raspitaj se kod njih.

----------


## ina33

I iva_luca zatrudnjela odmah nakon toga, znači korektno su joj napravili.

----------


## ina33

Daklem, koliko kužim, to ti je nešto što se radi ambulantno, nakon zahvata se nigdje ne leži nego se ide doma.

----------


## ina33

I drugo je kad možeš čekat na histero, a nisi u pritiscima godina i dogovorenih IVF-ova - ja sam isto imala Maribor već utefteren i bila u panici jer je morala proteć ona pauza nakon histero od 2-3 ciklusa, tako da mi je jednostavno bilo nemoguće čekat idealnu situaciju - vjerojatno je, vezano za briseve, nikad ne bi dočekala.

----------


## dundo

Ja sam išla na SD i isto sam imala svega u urinu: 2 bakterije, eritrocite, leukocite... Otišla anesteziologu on rekao nije to ništa. Ne znam kakva je situacija u ST ali ako je kao kod nas moj savjet ti je da obaviš anesteziologa kada si već naručena. Ja sam sve obavila i onda nisam dobila M pa smo morali odgoditi za idući mjesec. Nisam trebala ponavljati niti jedan nalaz. Sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

> Ja sam išla na SD i isto sam imala svega u urinu: 2 bakterije, eritrocite, leukocite... Otišla anesteziologu on rekao nije to ništa. Ne znam kakva je situacija u ST ali ako je kao kod nas moj savjet ti je da obaviš anesteziologa kada si već naručena. Ja sam sve obavila i onda nisam dobila M pa smo morali odgoditi za idući mjesec. Nisam trebala ponavljati niti jedan nalaz. Sretno


Eto, super - samo ti u akciju   :Love: .

----------


## vesnare

Na papiru što mi je doc dao piše da nalazi laboratorijski i od specijaliste ne smiju biti stariji od 15 dana :? 

Druga stvar, moram ići raditi od ponedjeljka, jer imam nešto što me veže rokom do 15.11., a mislila sam da ću to nakon operacije, ali onda bolje sada, jer u protivnom neću stići odraditi. 

Mogu ja kod anesteziologa i u Kninu, samo mi je doc rekao da nisu baš sretni kad se ne ide u ST i plus mi ginekologica dala uputnicu kod anesteziologa u ST. A bili su tako ljubazni i zabilježili me isti dan kad dolazim u bolnicu samo pola sata ranije  :Smile:  

A ništa - ajmo se nadati da će me uspjeti ugurati onaj tjedan iza 1. kad se popravi aparat, a vama cure hvala   :Kiss:   na info i sad sam mirnija što se tiče ovih bakterija u urinu  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> Na papiru što mi je doc dao piše da nalazi laboratorijski i od specijaliste ne smiju biti stariji od 15 dana :?


Ajde PPaj Jelenu ili Elenu (nikad zapamtit koja je koja  :Embarassed: ) - jedna od njih je imala laparo na SD-u i odgađanje, a već je bio dio nalaza gotov. A, najbolje od svega, je probat doć do svog operatera i pitat jel' toleriraju da su nalazi stariji od 15 dana (mislim da su i meni bili rekli 15 dana). Ja bih nekako očekivala da toleriraju, s obzirom da je s "njihove strane" došlo do odgađanja, pa da neće tražit ponavljanje.

----------


## iva_luca

> I iva_luca zatrudnjela odmah nakon toga, znači korektno su joj napravili.


  :Kiss:  Tako je!
Baš sam jučer probala pronaći post u kojem sam pisala o mojoj histero ... al ga ne uspijevam naći!
Napravljena mi je histero uz lokalnu anesteziju u Poliklinici Vili. Najveći mi problem bio samo uvođenje katetera s kamerom kroz cerviks, a poslije je sve bilo ok! Sve sam lijepo gledala na ekranu (meni bilo skroz zanimljivo zavirit u unutrašnjost   :Wink:  ) a dr. Radončić mi je lijepo objašnjavao što će slijedeće napraviti i na koji način. Odstranio mi polip na stražnjoj stijenci i nekoliko priraslica. 
Cijeli postupak je trajao cca pol sata, odležala još desetak minuta i otišla kod frendice na kavicu. Poslije sjela za volan i odvezla se doma. S posla sam bila odsutna cijeli jedan dan!!! (zahvat bio poslijepodne, nakon posla, sutra odmarala doma i prkosutra bila u uredu). 
Meni su brisevi i urino bili u redu pa nije bilo potrebe uzeti antibiotik nakon zahvata.

----------


## wandaST

dobra večer

nova sam, godinu dana radimo na bebi, sve smo pretrage radili osim HSG, nedavno mi je pri folikulometriji otkriven polip u maternici te sam upućena na histeroskopiju, s obzirom da sam ovaj mjesec na tempiranom odnosu sa klomifenima čekam da vidim je li bilo uspješno, a ako dobijem stvari idem po uputnicu za bolnicu

 a sada pitanje za vesnare:

vidim da ideš u split, znam da je aparat pokvaren, koji dr će ti radit zahvat
meni su savjetovali da odem dr- jukiću
koje si sve pretrage radila s obzirom da je opća anestezija i koliko vremenski ti je to trebalo

----------


## vesnare

Oprosti što ti nisam odmah odgovorila, nisam baš često na forumu.
Dakle, idem kod dr. Delića...
Kada sam zvala prošli tjedan rekli su mi da je do petka u kvaru sigurno, za dalje ne znam.
Kad sam bila na dogovoru, ubacio me dr. u prvi termin koji mi je odgovarao prema slijedećem ciklusu (mora se uraditi do 15. dana ciklusa, računajući prvi dan menge kao prvi dan).
Od pretraga sam uradila krvnu grupu (mora biti na transfuziji ST), kks (kompletnu krvnu sliku i urin), naručila se kod anesteziologa isti dan kada ulazim u bolnicu (super su bili ljubazni, iako mi je trebalo nekoliko dana da ih uopće dobijem na telefon), a EKG se ovdje u Kninu radi u ambulanti kod doktora opće prakse. Za sve ovo treba ti najmanje četiri dana, osim ako si baš iz ST, pa možeš možda krvnu grupu i krvnu sliku isti dan - izvade ti na transfuziji pa nosiš i dolje u laboratorij. Računaj da prije svega moraš izgubiti i jedan dan na uputnice kod soc. ginekologa.
Doc me nije gledao na UZV kad sam bila na dogovoru, jer sam imala UZV sličice sa CIT-a stare mj. dana i to tri zaredom. Ako će te gledati, trebaš posebno uputnicu za pregled, a posebno za UZV.
Plaća se pregled, bez UZV 16 kn.
Krvnu grupu plaćaš 35 kn.
Ostalo besplatno.

----------


## wewa

Evo, i ja se spremam na histeroskopiju radi uklanjanja polipa na endomtriju. Operaciju cu raditi ovdje u Sa, u totalnoj anesteziji - ostaje se 3 dana u bolnici.
Prikupila sam sve nalaze (nisu mi trazili friske briseve, a radila sam ih prije postupka u martu opve godine), ostao mi je jos anesteziolog.
Moram priznati da mi je drago da se ne radi klistiranje   :Grin:

----------


## samosvoja

Wewa 3 dana u ostajes u bolnici? :shock:  :shock: 
Ja treba da radim histeroskopiju decembra,lekar mi je rekao ako i nesto otkriju septum ili polip ostacu samo dva sata posle oprecije u bolnici.Sutradan vec na posao,tako mi je receno....

----------


## enya22

Evo jedno pozitivno iskustvo s histeroskopijom: sad kad sam prirodno ostala trudna, 10 dana prije bila sam na dijagnostickoj hysc (u pol. Vili), zbog sumnje na polip. Polipa nije bilo, ali ocito je to dobro utjecalo i pripremilo teren mrvici za lakse ugnjezdenje.

----------


## wandaST

vesnare puno hvala na iscrpnom odgovoru, ja sam iz Splita pa se nadam sve pretrage obavit u 3-4 dana, i ja imam slike UZV, al moj gin mi kaže da će me obavezno dr koji će me operirat pregledat

----------


## wandaST

a koliko nakon zahvata treba čekat da krenemo u akciju

neki kažu odmah nakon prve menstruacije a moj gin kaže 3 mj pauze

----------


## vesnare

Treba čekati ber jedan ciklus nakon histeroskopije, ali preporuka je dva ciklusa.

Nažalost, ne znam kada ćemo doći do histeroskopije.

Aparat neće tako skoro popraviti, a možda nikako, nego će morati kupiti novi.

*Ako netko zna kako sve to ide u Šibeniku* :?

----------


## ina33

> *Ako netko zna kako sve to ide u Šibeniku* :?


Nisam sigurna jel' se to u Šibeniku uopće radi, tj. imaju li tamo histeroskop. Možda da pitaš na Potpomognuta u Dalmaciji, tamo će eventualno neko znat.

----------


## wandaST

nevjerojatno da aparat još ne radi, a ja mislila sve riješit odmah ovaj ciklus

za poludit

a privatno neću ić, košta 5000 kn u CITO

----------


## vesnare

Ma i ja sam poludjela.
Nadala se bar idući ciklus upasti, ali očito od aparata ništa, a ako ga budu morali kupovati tko zna kada.
Predložili su mi da idem u Zadar, ali jedva sam dobila uputnice i za ST i ne da mi se sad sve ispočetka.
Naš ginekolog sa Kninskog rodilišta je rekao MM da u Šibeniku rade histeroskopiju, ali je kirurgija u izgradnji, pa sad ne znam jesu li to stopirali i gdje se to uopće nalazi u ovom trenutku :? Prvenstveno zato sam i išla u Split da to riješim što prije.
Na CITO isto ne mogu, jer onda ništa od postupka, a sve ovo i radim u cilju da dođem do postupka. Uh  :Grin:  
Zagreb mi je isto predaleko...

Pokušala bih nešto sa čajevima. Čitala sam na drugim forumima da pomaže čaj od nevena, hajdučke trave i koprive

Čovjek se hvata za slamku.

Pored svega sam još zaradila i upalu mjehura, pa pijem antibiotik. Možda je na kraju bolje što nisam išla na histeroskopiju, jer tko zna šta bi se još od tih bakterija izrodilo :? 

Wanda ako čuješ šta pozitivno javi  :Smile:

----------


## MMK

> Evo, i ja se spremam na histeroskopiju radi uklanjanja polipa na endomtriju. Operaciju cu raditi ovdje u Sa, u totalnoj anesteziji - ostaje se 3 dana u bolnici.
> Prikupila sam sve nalaze (nisu mi trazili friske briseve, a radila sam ih prije postupka u martu opve godine), ostao mi je jos anesteziolog.
> Moram priznati da mi je drago da se ne radi klistiranje


Ciao wewa, jesi li bila na histeroskopiji i kako je proteklo, molila bih te odgovore na neka pitanja, posto mi je nedavno na folikulometriji rečeno da, s obzirom na urednu f-ju jajnika, ako ne ostvarim trudnoću za 2-3 mj. radim hister. zbog sinehije-srasline u maternici. Posto sam u Sa interesuje me gdje si i ko ti je radio H, kao i kako ti je izgledalo sve to.
Pozdrav i  :Kiss:

----------


## zrinka

> a koliko nakon zahvata treba čekat da krenemo u akciju
> 
> neki kažu odmah nakon prve menstruacije a moj gin kaže 3 mj pauze


ja sam isla odmah nakon zahvata tj kad sam se osjecala ok i skoro sam odmah i zatrudnila  :D

----------


## wandaST

zrinka juhu znači mogu kad se budem osjećala ok

vesnare jel ima šta nova?

----------


## wandaST

evo zvala sam bolnicu, još im aparat ne radi

imamo krasno zdravstvo

----------


## wandaST

*iva_luca i dim*
koliko ste platili histeroskopiju u viliju

ja idem idući petak, neću čekat ove u st, tko zna kad će popravit aparat

----------


## iva_luca

imaš pp

----------


## wewa

> wewa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo, i ja se spremam na histeroskopiju radi uklanjanja polipa na endomtriju. Operaciju cu raditi ovdje u Sa, u totalnoj anesteziji - ostaje se 3 dana u bolnici.
> Prikupila sam sve nalaze (nisu mi trazili friske briseve, a radila sam ih prije postupka u martu opve godine), ostao mi je jos anesteziolog.
> Moram priznati da mi je drago da se ne radi klistiranje  
> 
> 
> Ciao wewa, jesi li bila na histeroskopiji i kako je proteklo, molila bih te odgovore na neka pitanja, posto mi je nedavno na folikulometriji rečeno da, s obzirom na urednu f-ju jajnika, ako ne ostvarim trudnoću za 2-3 mj. radim hister. zbog sinehije-srasline u maternici. Posto sam u Sa interesuje me gdje si i ko ti je radio H, kao i kako ti je izgledalo sve to.
> Pozdrav i


Evo, zarad ostalih sarajki i BIH gradjanki napisacu da sam histeroskopiju radila besplatno, uz ovjerenu zdravstvenu knjizicu na odjeljenju ginekologije Opce bolnice u Sarajevu. Iz bolnice nosim samo pozitivne utiske, cijela je ekipa predivna!
Kod nas je pristup jos uvijek tradicionalan, operacija se radi u punoj anesteziji pa se ostaje duze, a u pripremi se radi i klistiranje, sto ce reci da imam sva potrebna i nepotrebna iskustva za porod ako Bog da   :Grin:

----------


## MMK

Hvala wewa, kako se sad osjećas ?
Ja bih te, ako nije problem, priupitala jos svasta. Ko ti je radio H, koliko je to duže, koliko si ležala i koji su ti nalazi bili potrebni? Sorry ako sam te izbombardovala pitanjima   :Kiss:  
Ja inače idem u Opstu kod dr.Aide, pa ponekad privatno kod Divanovića.
Sad razmisljam ako bude potrebe za H da li da idem i počnem se liječiti na Kosevu kod spec.za neplodnost ili nastavim ići u AN.
Velika   :Kiss:   i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ostvarenje želja.

----------


## wandaST

evo ja bila na dijagnostičkoj histeroskopiji u poliklinici Vili kod dr. Radončića
polipa na kraju nije bilo i sad idemo dalje u akciju

inače u Vili se radi postupak bez anestezije, bezbolno je i sve pohvale dr. i sestri

eto ako ima pitanja pucajte  :Smile:

----------


## MMK

Hvala wandaST, ali s obzirom na grad, državu i da bi trebala imati radnu H ja ću zamoliti wewu da mi odgovori na predhodni post ( wewa plizim te  :Kiss:  ), a tebi svako dobro i da ti se ispune želje ~~~~~~~~~~.

----------


## wewa

Sorry sto se nisam prije javila, promakao mi je topic  :Wink: 

sad sam ok, samo me malo umorila totalna anestezija pa mi je falilo snage. srecom, mogla sam ostati dovoljno dugo na bolovanju pa se oporavljam - bolova nema, samo mi je krvarenje poslije operacije trajalo 5-6 dana (od toga 3 dana nesto jace) buduci da je radjena i kiretaza endometrija oko polipa.

zahvat je radio mladi dr Nedzad Nakas - krasan dr! u bolnici se ostaje 3 dana, dan pripreme, dan operacije i sutradan kuci.
potrebno je da dr koji ce raditi operaciju utvrdi da postoji opravdan razlog za operaciju, dakle moras dobiti nalaz uzv kod tog dr-a.
prema indikaciji dobices papir s popisom pretraga koje moras donijeti zbog odobrenja anesteziologa: krvna slika s vremenom krvarenja i koagulacije, urin, misljenje pulmologa s RTG pluca, misljenje interniste s EKG-om i odobrenje anesteziologa. s tim dokumentima ides na komisiju gdje dobijes termin operacije.

sve ovo ide kao na traci u Opstoj bolnici - svaka im cast.

ja na tvom mjestu ne bih isla na Kosevo - a prosla sam svasta, i inseminaciju u Sarajevu, i ICSI u Zg i konsultacije u Mariboru. ovdje neces dobiti nikakav rezultat, nazalost. 

samo pitaj ako sam nesto propustila  :Wink:

----------


## MMK

Hvala wewa, nadam se da sada bliže cilju.
Ma nekad ne znam vise sta da mislim, gdje i kome da idem (ponekad mi se učini da lutam od dr. do dr.) Nekad pomislim i da tu ima hipohondrije ( pokusavamo 6 mj.). A željela bih samo prosječno dobrog dr. koji će nešto konkretno reći, i sjetiti te se idući put, bar sitnice da imam osjećaj da je u toku i da je posvećen. Jutros sam tužna i zbrčkana, pa otuda ovo ispovjedanje. ( radim za malu plaću,ali jedva čekam trudnoću, poslije koje planiram mjenjati radno mjesto)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što skorije ispunjenje tvojih želja.

----------


## wewa

> Hvala wewa, nadam se da sada bliže cilju.
> Ma nekad ne znam vise sta da mislim, gdje i kome da idem (ponekad mi se učini da lutam od dr. do dr.) Nekad pomislim i da tu ima hipohondrije ( pokusavamo 6 mj.). A željela bih samo prosječno dobrog dr. koji će nešto konkretno reći, i sjetiti te se idući put, bar sitnice da imam osjećaj da je u toku i da je posvećen. Jutros sam tužna i zbrčkana, pa otuda ovo ispovjedanje. ( radim za malu plaću,ali jedva čekam trudnoću, poslije koje planiram mjenjati radno mjesto)
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što skorije ispunjenje tvojih želja.


Hvala ti za lijepe zelje, draga!   :Kiss:  

ja bih ti od srca preporucila dr Nakasa ili dr Masic u Opstoj, ljudi jednostavno zrace pozitivnom energijom. svakako bih na tvom mjestu uradila histeroskopiju, mozda da pomenes i biopsiju endometrija, a onda bih nakon zahvata zaboravila na kalendar - vi ste jednom uspjeli ostvariti trudnocu, prema tome nemoj se zamarati potpomognutom oplodnjom.

mi smo vec 7. godinu u braku, 5 godina u MPO prici, pa ti slobodno mogu reci da ti ovakva briga ne treba. zato lijepo obavi operaciju i kuci po bebu   :Kiss:

----------


## Cekajuci andjela

Moze li mi neko pomoci...
naime imala sam 2 spontana pobacaja i prekid trudnoce u 13 tjednu zbog anomalija ploda... cisticni higrom, hidrops fetusa... kranijum nepravilnog oblika.... 
radjene su sve moguce analize i testovi... i cika doktor mi je rekao da ce nakon sto stignu rezultati kariotipa da radi histeroskopiju.....
a vec sada mi je dao da pijem 2 folana dnevno... kako bih pripremila organizam za narednu trudnocu???

Koliko je mjesec dana nakon histeroskopije sigurno ostatati trudan???

i ima li to uticaja na razvitak ploda????

----------


## sorciere

kaj je tak velika tajna - koliko košta histeroskopija privatno?   :? 
pa ne radi se o parfemu ili dijamantima, već o zdravlju... 

ako već nećete javno, lijepo molim pp... 

i pitanje - da li se ono što se odstrani šalje na analizu?

----------


## sorciere

nitko?? ni pp????  :?

----------


## wewa

> nitko?? ni pp????  :?


Sorcie, pokusaj naci podatak u pretrazivacu - pricalo se o cijenama histeroskopije u privatnim Zg ordinacijama na drugim topicima na ovom podforumu. No, vecina cura je zahvat radila un drzavnim bolnicama, pa ti ni ne mozemo dati odgovor.

U drzavnim bolnicama je praksa da se tkivo odstranjeno u toku histeroskoprije (ako do toga dodje) salje na PH analizu, nalaz je meni bio gotov za nekih 2 sedmice od operacije.

I jos - na ovom se podforumu informacije o privatnim klinikama i ordinacijama tretiraju drugacije nego one o drzavnim - zato postoje odvojeni topici o lijecenju na privatnim klinikama - da se ne bi stekao dojam o propagiranju privatnog sektora. I to je jedan od razloga zato se ne prica sasvim otvoreno o cijenama.

----------


## sorciere

hvala wewa   :Kiss:  

ovaj podforum rjeđe pratim, a za neke stvari ni ne znaš što su - dok ti ne zatrebaju...  :/ 

potražit ću...   :Wink:

----------


## wewa

> hvala wewa   
> 
> ovaj podforum rjeđe pratim, a za neke stvari ni ne znaš što su - dok ti ne zatrebaju...  :/ 
> 
> potražit ću...


mozda da kontaktiras pp-om cure koje su radile histeroskopiju privatno, pa da vidis gdje bi bilo pametno otici?
znam da je nekoliko njih bilo kod dr. Radoncica u Poliklinici Vili, ali se radilo o manjim zahvatima. zapravo, kljucno je sta je indikacija za histeroskopiju - ako se radi o eksplorativnoj histeroskopiji ili kakvom manjem polipu, moze se privatno u manjoj ordinaciji, ali za vece stvari ja bih radije odabrala bolnicu ili recimo CITO u Splitu.

u svakom slucaju, sretno!   :Love:

----------


## ina33

> kaj je tak velika tajna - koliko košta histeroskopija privatno?   :? 
> pa ne radi se o parfemu ili dijamantima, već o zdravlju... 
> 
> ako već nećete javno, lijepo molim pp... 
> 
> i pitanje - da li se ono što se odstrani šalje na analizu?



Dbila si Pp.

----------


## tikica_69

Jel histeroskopija i HSG isto?

----------


## alec

> Jel histeroskopija i HSG isto?


nije. HSG je ispitivanje prohodnosti jajovoda,a histeroskopija je procedura koja ginekologu omogućava da pregleda unutrašnjost maternice.

----------


## tikica_69

TNX alec   :Kiss:

----------


## wandaST

> nitko?? ni pp????  :?


ja sam bila na dijagnostičku histero u polikliniku Vili kod dr. Radončića cijena 1400 kn a da je nađen polip i odstranjen onda još 600 kn plus 250 za patalogiju, bezbolno je i sve gotovo u pola sata

----------


## wewa

cure, da vas pitam kako ste prosli s ciklusom nakon operacije?

mene je ovo izludilo - ciklus rekordno dug, toliko da sam radila i betu 5. dan kasnjenja, a nakon toga uzasno obilno krvarenje s jos gorim bolovima...

jedva cekam trudnocu, pa da se rijesim ove napasti...

----------


## iva_luca

> cure, da vas pitam kako ste prosli s ciklusom nakon operacije?
> 
> mene je ovo izludilo - ciklus rekordno dug, toliko da sam radila i betu 5. dan kasnjenja, a nakon toga uzasno obilno krvarenje s jos gorim bolovima...
> 
> jedva cekam trudnocu, pa da se rijesim ove napasti...


Bez ikakvih promjena! M došla uredno i na vrijeme .... a dva mjeseca kasnije je došla Luca!
Da znaš da i ja jedva čekam da nam ti postaneš T   :Grin:

----------


## wewa

> wewa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cure, da vas pitam kako ste prosli s ciklusom nakon operacije?
> 
> mene je ovo izludilo - ciklus rekordno dug, toliko da sam radila i betu 5. dan kasnjenja, a nakon toga uzasno obilno krvarenje s jos gorim bolovima...
> 
> jedva cekam trudnocu, pa da se rijesim ove napasti...
> 
> ...


moguce je da je promjena zbog parcijalne kiretaze koja je obavljena tokom operacije... ne znam. ali, bas sam se prepala.

Ljubim i tebe i tvoju Lucu, mislim da sam nestrpljivija nego ti da joj ugledam medeno lice   :Heart:

----------


## wandaST

samo da vam javim a i ohrabrim, drugi ciklus nakon histeroskopije ostala sam trudna

----------


## Biene

Čestitam :D  :D

----------


## mare41

Malo mi je neobično da krvarim 4. dan nakon mini histeroskopije zbog polipektomije, prošli put nije bilo tako dugo krvarenje, sad je čak i svježa krv, osim one odstajale zbog ranice, nisam našla da je neko imao tako dugo krvarenje? imam osjećaj da će mi se zbog toga poremetiti ciklus, a prošli put nije (a uskoro imam pregled poštiman da bude 0).

----------


## ina33

> Malo mi je neobično da krvarim 4. dan nakon mini histeroskopije zbog polipektomije, prošli put nije bilo tako dugo krvarenje, sad je čak i svježa krv, osim one odstajale zbog ranice, nisam našla da je neko imao tako dugo krvarenje? imam osjećaj da će mi se zbog toga poremetiti ciklus, a prošli put nije (a uskoro imam pregled poštiman da bude 0).


Mislim da sam oba puta krvarila minimalno 7 dana (nije bila office histeroskopija) - 1. put je bila isto polipektomija, drugi put dg histeroskopija u sklopu laparaskopije i taj drugi put je bilo još i dulje krvarenje, ono, stalno na rubu da mi treba uložak, pa par dana ne treba, pa opet treba itd.

----------


## mare41

Ok, znači može i duže trajati, ja sam valjda prošli put imala sreću, nadam se da mi to neće smetat za pregled (kod dr Reša) preksutra.

----------


## ina33

> Ok, znači može i duže trajati, ja sam valjda prošli put imala sreću, nadam se da mi to neće smetat za pregled (kod dr Reša) preksutra.


Što se tiče krvarenja, sigurno neće - na VV-u pregledi u stimulaciji kreću 3 dc, tad masu žena još obilno krvari.

----------


## ina33

I standardni savjet za ta dugotrajna krvarenja koja se vucaraju preko 10 dana - "socijalistički" ulošci (vir 80, veoplast itd.), plus lactogyn oralno ako je konkretna žena sklona kandidijazi da se ne razvije uslijed dugotrajnog "peleniranja" i grijanja tog dijela.

----------


## DUSICA1

Ja sam u srijedu isla u privatnu polikliniku u Novi sad gdje me je obradila dr Irena bujas jako pristupačna doktorica koja si je dala truda i objasniti mi puno stvari. Buduci da sam prvi postupak prosla bez rezultata tamo sam otisla na preporuku. Na UZV je vidjela da imam endometralni polip od 10 mm. Narucila sam se odmah kod njih na klinici na histeroskopiju od 5 dana cikllusa trebam pocet piti kontracepcijske tablete (ona je preporucila nitroginon ja nikad cula ili neke koje se vec prodaju kod nas koje su dobre) pa jel moze neka preporuka koje da uzmem jer od moje dr ginekolog nisam nikad dobila nikakakv savjet. Dobila sam i popis pretraga koje da obavim prije histero.

----------


## MMK

*DUŠICA 1* ja mislim da bi se ove tablete mogle zvati MIKROGINON.

----------


## Natasha

ja sam bila privatno u poliklinici Vili napraviti histeroskopiju i imala prvu ali neuspješnu inseminaciju,budući da sam ostala švorc,odlučila sam javiti se u petrovu na inseminaciju preko uputnice,da bi mi prof.Šimunić rekao da on sve nalaze mora raditi ponovno jer ne vjeruje nalazima svojih kolega.Svi nalazi koje sam radila nisu bili stariji od mjesec dana.Stoga sam jako ogorčena zbog takvih stvari i uopće se ne čudim ženama što sve više odlaze privatno,pa čak i van Hrvatske tražeći pomoć.Sada čekam da skupim lovu da mogu PRIVATNO na sljedeću inseminaciju,jer ne planiram sve operacije i zahvate raditi ponovno ispočetka da bi mogla inseminaciju napraviti kod Prof.šimunića na uputnicu.Za polikliniku Vili imam samo pohvale , za razliku od Petrove i prof.Šimunića!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## DUSICA1

Sutra ujutro ce mi raditi histeroskopiju. Na uzv nakon kontracepcije dr je rekla da vidi manji miom ne polip al da ce svakako napraviti histeroskopiju da vide tocno gdje se nalazi da nije slucajno na ulazu u maternicu, ako nije kaze da onda ne predstavlja smetnju za IVF. Ima li tko slicna iskustva.

----------


## sbonetic

i ja se spremam na histeroskopiju da mi pogledaju unutrašnjost maternice da li je sve u redu....jer u 2 postupka nije došlo do začeća a dr. kaže da su bili uvjereni da ću ostat trudna s obzirom na godine i sve okolnosti

----------


## Dodirko

Četiri dana je prošlo od histeroskopije a ja još uvijek lagano krvarim.  :? 

Da li se trebam brinuti? Ništa me ne boli...

----------


## mare41

Dodirko, ja sam skoro 7 dana nakon histero krvaruckala (sjećaš se da sam te pitala za to), ako je malo samo, kao iscjedak, ne bi se trebala brinuti.

----------


## sbonetic

*Dodirko* ja sam imala histeroskopiju 09.12. i još uvijek krvarim, sve ovisi šta su ti radili

----------


## Dodirko

Znači sve je normalno. Odoh sutra onda na Sljeme!   :Smile:

----------


## sbonetic

meni su postrugali neku malu pregradicu i stavili kontracepcijsku spiralu da spriječi da mi to ponovo ne stvori se...a zbog tog struganja se krvari i zbog spirale ali moja maternica ne podnosi tu spiralu i grči mi se pa stalno krvarim...sva sreća da je idem vadit za par dana

----------


## Sela

Podizem temicu jer eto mene uskoro "pod noz".
Ima li neka suborka da je nedavno bila na histeroskopiji u Petrovoj i da li je primila anesteziju,nesto protiv bolova?
Zlo mi je kad se sjetim otvaranja cerviksa (sa kiretaze) i ni u ludilu ne dam da opet rade bez anestezije ili lokalne.

----------


## sbonetic

Ja sam imala diagnostičćku histeroskopiju u Petrovoj, naravno pod anestezijom ležala sam 3 dana u bolnici!

----------


## vikki

Sela, tko će ti raditi histeroskopiju u Petrovoj?

----------


## sretna35

ja sam bila u potpunoj anesteziji u Vg unazad 4 godine, info možd nije relevantna, ali je iskustvo presavršeno: 1. dan pripreme, drugi operacija, treći dan ujutro nakon vizite domeka, krvarenja gotovo da i nije bilo potrošila svega nekoliko uloščića

ako možete birati i nema drugih kontraindikacija svakako bih sugerirala opću

----------


## Sela

> Ja sam imala diagnostičćku histeroskopiju u Petrovoj, naravno pod anestezijom ležala sam 3 dana u bolnici!


Utjesila si me,draga,puno ti hvala.I moja ce biti dijagnosticka i ne dam im blizu bez anestezije.

----------


## Sela

Hvala *Sretna*!Javile su mi se i druge forumasice s tvrdnjom da se dobije anestezija.Utjesno ako nista drugo.
*Vikki* odgovor ce stici na pp.

----------


## Palcicazg

Operirana sam prije godinu dana u Pertovoj, naravno pod općom anestezijom. Operacija traje pola sata. Nakon što sam se probudila nije me ništa bolilo jer su mi dali nešto protiv bolova (valjda kad je operacija završila). Mene su operirali laparoskopski tako da imam 2 šava ispod pupka. Imala sam spiralu koja je "držala" maternicu nakon mjesec dana su je izvadili. Malo sam krvarila poslije zahvata, al stvarno minimalno. Ako si iz Zg ideš drugi dan doma, normalno ako je sve ok.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Sela*, u svim bolnicama je to zahvat koji se radi u potpunoj anesteziji. Ja sam bila u 9.mj. u Vinogradskoj, prvo jutro sam došla na vađenje krvi, urin, pregled kod anesteziologa, ekg, dali mi tabletice za čišćenje, onda su mi rekli da mogu doma ali da sutradan u 7 budem tamo. Radi se pod općom anestezijom, u operacionoj sali, i nije nikakva trauma. U principu se ostaje jednu noć u bolnici nakon zahvata, ali mene je doktor pustio doma oko 7 navečer  :Smile:  Krvaruckala sam sitno jedno 5-6 dana nakon toga.

U Viliju rade mini-histeroskopiju, bez dilatacije, i rade je pod lokalnom anestezijom, dr.R.me uvjeravao da je skroz bezbolno. Košta 2000 kn, ako je dijagnostička i ne nađu ništa što bi trebalo tretirati.
Sela, a zašto te šalju na histeroskopiju?

----------


## mare41

AB, ja ću se nasmijati na ovo da je histero privatno bezbolna, al da moram ići 3. put opet bih izabrala isto kod dr R., neko voli bezbolno pod općom, a neko na brzaka s kratkom boli- ko ja.

----------


## Sela

*Mare* volis bol na brzaka? :Laughing: Ajme! :Laughing: 
*AB* bit ce pp

----------


## Jelena

I ja sam bila isprobala kviki varjantu kod R  :Laughing: 

Nisam imala dopunsko pa mi ovo ispalo i kulturnije i kraće, a još 3 dana bolovanja da mi skinu od plaće..., ovo sam poslije posla odradila. MM me vozio doma, ja sam obično lagano depresivna poslije sličnih zahvata.

----------


## Dodirko

Radila sam 2X histeroskopiju kod dr. R i bila je gotovo bezbolna.
Privi puta sam se odšetala nazad na posao a drugi puta je MM došao po mene jer kao što piše Jelena _"ja sam obično lagano depresivna poslije sličnih zahvata_."

----------


## mare41

I meni je to ispala jeftinija varijanta od bolovanje jer sam dobila povrat poreza, a sad toga više nema. Ma nije baš bezbolno, al je zanemarivo, više neugodno, i kviki :Smile: .

----------


## breallion

Jučer i ja napravila histeroskopiju kod dr. Radončića. Jako ugodni, i on i sestra, da sam brzo zaboravila na bol kod zahvata. Osjećaj je isti kao prvi dan menstruacije, za one koje imaju menstrualne bolove. Brzo gotovo i super pozitivno iskustvo!

----------


## mimi81

Curke, da li netko zna koliko se dobije bolovanja na histeroskopiju?

----------


## crvenkapica77

pitanje 
koliko kosta  histeroskopija u CITA ?  kad se ide doma?

----------


## pea

> pitanje 
> koliko kosta  histeroskopija u CITA ?  kad se ide doma?


Ja sam prošli misec radila dijagnostičku histeroskopiju,pregled traje 
15 min.,bezbolan je,ide se odmah doma i košta 1400 kn.
Nasreću nisu mi našli ništa što bi zahtjevalo operativnu histeroskopiju,
al znam da se ostaje jedan dan u bolnici,radi se pod općom anastezijom
i košta 6000 kuna,

----------


## crvenkapica77

aha, ako  je sve ok  ides doma ,  ako  nesto nađu onda to srede  i  daju  anesteziju, platis vise, i  ostanes  jedan dan?
hvala  na odg.
tko to radi , dr. poljak?

----------


## pea

> aha, ako  je sve ok  ides doma ,  ako  nesto nađu onda to srede  i  daju  anesteziju, platis vise, i  ostanes  jedan dan?
> hvala  na odg.
> tko to radi , dr. poljak?


E to ne znam,koliko sam ja skužila dogovore novi termin al mislim da ne pristupaju svakom pacijentu jednako, tako da je sasvim moguće da bude i ovako  kako si ti navela.
Histeroskopiju radi dr.Šparac a nekad bude prisutan i dr.poljak ako je zahtjevniji zahvat...

----------


## mare41

crvenkapice, a zašto ti je preporučena histero? ako nema polipa ili nečeg drugog, onda je ok napraviti samo dijagnostičku u Citu, al ako se radi slučajno o polipektomiji-bolje je potegnuti do Zg u Vili (ambulantno i odmah se ide doma).

----------


## crvenkapica77

ma nije mi preporucena samo se raspitujem, muka mi je od  neuspjeha  ,  ne mogu  vise ovako, dobijem super embrije  a  implantacija  se ne događa,  zanimam me sta je sa  mojom maternicom i  endometrijem  ....
nemam polipa....valjda......se oni vide na uzv?

----------


## crvenkapica77

opet  ja   :Smile:  
dr. Radoncic  mi  je  rekao  da  bi trebala  napraviti  histeroskopiju  ,  kaze ako sam u  ova 3 ivf imala  7-10  vracenih  embrija  potrebno je napraviti  histero.
sad znam kao to ide kod privatnika  ali me zanima  kako to ide  u  drzavnim bolnicama  ,npr. kbc  firule....da li oni rade  dijagnosticku  ili   ?
moram li  ja prvo ici na razgovor  -dogovor   pa  zakazat  termin  ili  dođem samo sa uputnicom ?

----------


## tamara1981

Cure imam pitanje...ukratk0:26.09.(11.dc)sam bila na lapar0sk0piji i hister0sk0piji,0dstranjene su mi priraslice u maternici,drilling jajnika,lijevi jaj0v0d mi je izvađen zb0g vanmaterične trudn0će,a na desn0m rađena kr0m0pertubacija.Krvarila sam jedan dan(0skudn0)i t0 su mi rekli da je n0rmaln0.Devet dana 0d 0p.sam tak0đer jak0 mal0 krvaruckala,trajal0 je jedan dan i t0 je t0.
Mene zanima,kad ste vi pr0krvarile nak0n hister0sk0pije i dali je t0 bil0 0skudn0,mal0 ili pun0?!
P.S.Ak0 se t0 krvaruckanje 9 dana nak0n 0p.ne računa ka0 menstruacija(a pre0skudn0 je bil0 da bi se računal0) meni je 0nda danas 38 dc.Nemam nikakve simpt0me da ću u0pće d0biti.
Ne znam jel je bitn0 ali na terapiji sam,k0ristim Estr0fem 3x1 mg i Clexane 60 mg/24 h

----------


## Jelena

tamara1981, jesi radila test trudnoće? Po ovome što pišeš je 11 + 9 = 20 d.c. što bi moglo biti impantacijsko krvarenje.

(Ja nisam uopće krvarila nakon histero, ali sam bila privatno kod dr. Radončića, ambulantno i samo dijagnostički)

----------


## tamara1981

Nisam pravila test jer ni nisam imala 0dn0se,dakle ne p0st0ji m0gućn0st trudn0će.I prije 0p.sam imala nered0vite cikluse(d0 60 dana) i sad sam se baš nadala da će se bar mal0 izregulirati,ali 0čit0 ja nisam te sreće.
Vidjet ću št0 će sutra reći d0kt0r,idem na prvu k0ntr0lu nak0n zahvata

----------


## Jelena

Nisam imala problema s PCO, ali ne vjerujem da mehanička intervencija uklanjanja prepreka/priraslica može utjecati na regulaciju ciklusa. Estrofem sam uzimala, on mi nije utjecao na duljinu ciklusa (3x1 mg je inače mala doza, uzimala sam i 3x2 mg), a Clexan je antitromobtik, to nema veze sa ciklusom, tako da mislim da ti se tu ništa ne bi trebalo promijeniti. Čini mi se da je to - kad dođe, dođe, na žalost. Baš me zanima što će ti liječnik reći.

----------


## mare41

A mene zanima zašto terapija u ciklusu u kojem se ne očekuje trudnoća (s estrofemom se obično prestane kad se očekuje M).

----------


## tamara1981

Koliko sam ja shvatila dao mi je estr0fem da mi se maternica obnovi.A i inače mi je estradiol nizak.
A nadala sam se da će mi se ciklusi barem malo uredoviti nakon drilinga

----------


## tamara1981

Ev0 mene nap0k0n....bila sam na pregledu,vanjski šav0vi su 0k,pregleda0 me ručn0 i sve pet.Naručena sam 3.11.na uzv i tad ćem0 se d0g0v0riti št0 dalje
Reka0 je da prestanem s estr0fem0m(a ja ga t0 jutr0 zab0ravila p0piti,ka0 da sam znala) i da ću 0nda pr0krvariti.Naučila sam nešt0 n0v0...nije da nisam vjer0vala mare41,ali mi je lakše i kad je dr.t0 p0tvrdi0.
Uglavn0m,t0 je t0,ja j0š nisam d0bila ali se nadam da ću usk0r0

P.S.ne radi mi sl0v0 0 na lapt0pu pa 0tud te sve nule u p0stu  :Laughing:

----------


## Mury

Cure, molim pomoć!!! Naime, 05.12.2011.g. sam naručena na dg. histeroskopiju u KB Merkur. Međutim, kako mi je M poranila dva dana to će mi biti 13 DC. Da li je itko od vas radio dg. histeroskopiju 13 DC? Meni se čini da je to prekasno, što su mi mailom potvrdili i dva cijenjena MPO dr. Međutim, sestre u KB Merkur kada sam ih zvala da im javim za svoj slučaj su rekle da je 13 DC ok,ali ja i dalje msilim da je prekasno, luda sam, ni sama ne znam što bih. A naravno da do dr. koji će mi raditi dg. histroskopiju ne mogu doći ( tako je to u državnim bolnicama, grrr).

----------


## Jelena

Mury, histero se radi između 6. i 10. dc. Mislim da će te samo nagnjaviti, a da neće ništa vidjeti. Sestre su često jako nepouzdan izvor informacija (čast iznimkama). Ne znam kako, ali probaj se probit do doktora kod kojeg si naručena i pomaknuti termin. 
Ja sam išla privatno u Vili, to je za 15 minuta gotovo. U SD-u je bilo 3 dana bolovanja pa ti i tako odbiju nešto od plaće (naravno manje od 1000 i nešto kuna, koliko košta u Viliju, mislim), a pogotovo ako ti fulaju dan, samo će te izmučiti.

----------


## Mury

Hvala Jelena, sve sam ti rekla u PP. :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

Mury, histero obavezno MORA biti prije ovulacije, svakako je 13. dan kasno, a meni je bilo isplativije napravit privatno, kako je Jelena pisala, zbog odbijanja od plaće na bolovanju, a tada je to ulazilo i u povrat poreza...

----------


## Jelena

Vjerojatno se ponavljam, ali u Viliju imaju puno bolji uređaj nego u bolnicama, s nekom mikro-cijevi, ne znam više kako se zove, al u bolnicama je problem preširoke cijevi, a moraju u maternicu nekako, zato i ful anestezija i pripreme za anesteziju i dan poslije u bolnici i to sve na krivi dan. Loša organizacija, duplanje posla bolnicama, trošak radnice na bolovanju i muž taksira, i on izlazi s posla. Fali tu puno reda.

----------


## Mimah

Je li bila koja ja histeroskopiji u Rijeci, u KBC-u ili privatno?

----------


## Mury

Evo sam se naručila u VILLI, 7 DC, sad sam mirna, a kad sam već hrpu novaca dala za sve i svašta, e pa još ću i ovo platiti, i biti sigurna da sam u pravim rukama, i da je pogođen pravi dan  :Smile: 
Hvala svima na savjetima  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Sretno Mury!
Mimah, nisam bila, al i ja sam u tvojoj sekti iz avatara  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Evo cure, danas napravljena dg. histeroskopija u Viliju, kaže dr. Radončić sve super, maternica za 5  :Very Happy: . Malo mi je lakše,ali s druge strane u čemu je onda kvaka naših neuspjeha, i sam dr. R. se čudi kako do sada nismo uspjeli sa našim dijagnozama....

----------


## Jelena

Mury, drago mi je da si obavila histero! Jest da si nešto novca potrošila, al bolnički histero su zbilja užas. Em te naruče na krivi dan ciklusa, pa onda 3 dana bolovanja, pa ponoviti jer nije bio dobar dan, pa se pokvari uređaj. Ispada da je bolnički prikladan samo za nezaposlene, jako mlade i strpljive.

Želim ti sreću u idućem postupku!

----------


## Ela28

Ja sam bila na histeroskopiji 28.10. također 12 dan ciklusa nitko mi nije rekao da je to kasno ali na kraju polip uopće nije pronađen tako da čemu sam onda uopće išla .Primili su me ujutro i već me popodne pustili doma. A jučer sam išla na kontrolni ultrazvuk i rekli su da je uredan ginekološki pregled i da je sve ok da endometrij odgovara fazi ciklusa.....ali čemu sve to kad još nikad nismo došli do transfera .....

----------


## tamara1981

Meni su radili hister0 i lapar0sk0piju 11.dc.Ni ja nisam znala da se radi u ranij0j fazi ciklusa.Ali i 0vak0 su se naradili 0k0 mene,a k0ntr0lni uzv je p0kaza0 da mi je maternica super a t0 mi je najbitnije.

----------


## TrudyC

Koliko košta histeroskopija u Viliju? Može i na pp. Hvala...u Petrovoj me vozaju od ljeta i više mi se ne da čekat  :Mad:

----------


## Argente

> Je li bila koja ja histeroskopiji u Rijeci, u KBC-u ili privatno?


Evo bila sam ja u KBC, friško pred par dana, doduše u sklopu kiretaže...možda ti ipak mogu dat neku korisnu info?

----------


## Mimah

Hajde, može i na pp. Koliko si bila, kakav je postupak i tako? 
Početkom 1. mjeseca idem u Sunce kod ginekologa, ali ne znam radi li i histeroskopiju. Pa ako ne radi, pokušala bih u KBC.

----------


## Argente

Cure, ako nekoj zatreba detaljan opis postupka u KBC Ri neka mi se javi na pp, napisala sam za Mimah ali je post toliko dug da mi je to naprosto neugodno staviti ovdje  :Smile:

----------


## vanabi

Drage cure, molim vas za PP koliko košta operativna histeroskopija u Poliklinici Vili? Ili ako imate neku drugu preporuku za privatnu polikliniku...
Hvala puno!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mare41

vanabi, imaš premalo postova za pp, javi se na mail mare41@net.hr pa ću ti napisati cijenu (i toplo preporučam dr R u Vili za histero).

----------


## Klasaoptimist

Pozdrav svima! Ispricavam se unaprijed sto ponavljam pitanje koje je nedavno vec postavljeno, ali nisam nasla odgovor. Imam polip endometrija i moram ici na odstranjenje. Razmisljam o tome da odem privatno, i koliko sam procitala to se moze obaviti u Viliju. Lijepo molim ako mi netko moze reci koja je procedura i koliko kosta citav zahvat? Hvala puno!

----------


## mare41

kalsaoptimist, javi mi se na mail mare41@net.hr za detalje i cijenu.

----------


## Bab

draga moja mare...poslala sam ti pp pa kad stigneš baci okeco, molim te.
Pusa i hvala

----------


## kasja

mogu se i ja javit na mail?

----------


## Peterlin

> Evo, i ja se spremam na histeroskopiju radi uklanjanja polipa na endomtriju. Operaciju cu raditi ovdje u Sa, u totalnoj anesteziji - ostaje se 3 dana u bolnici.
> Prikupila sam sve nalaze (nisu mi trazili friske briseve, a radila sam ih prije postupka u martu opve godine), ostao mi je jos anesteziolog.
> Moram priznati da mi je drago da se ne radi klistiranje


Ja sam bila prosle godine u Zagrebu, na Sv.duhu. Isto je bilo ovako - 3 dana u bolnici (prvi dan pretrage, drugi dan zahvat u totalnoj anesteziji, treci dan samo pregled u sklopu jutarnje vizite).

Nije bilo ni stresno ni gadno i dobro sam se osjecala (da su mene pitali, otisla bih doma isti dan, ali ljudi razlicito podnose anesteziju). Brzo sam se oporavila, kao da mi nista nije bilo. Daleko neugodnije iskustvo bila mi je kiretaza u lokalnoj anesteziji nekoliko mjeseci ranije, kojom nisu uspjeli ukloniti polip (sve je obavljeno isti dan i popodne sam isla doma).

----------


## mare41

> mogu se i ja javit na mail?


naravno, tu sam i odgovaram, samo se javljajte!

----------


## Melem33

Evo,
Upravo iz bolnice bila sam prokrvarila kraj 5 pocetak 6 tjedna i bez kiretraze sve otislo.  :Sad:  
Sada mi je dok u petrovoj rekao da dodjem na uvz slijedeci ciklus prvi tjedan i spominjao mi histeroskopiju,ali dijagnosticku.kao prije postupka.
Vidim da ovdje ima puno operativne, zna li tko sto me ceka?

----------


## mare41

> kalsaoptimist, javi mi se na mail mare41@net.hr za detalje i cijenu.


ponavljam mail za info o privat histero

----------


## mare41

ako mi je neko pisao-morala sam mijenjati mail u maree41@net.hr

----------


## Rory

evo

----------


## Rory

ispricavam se na prijasnjem postu, nova sam na forumu. Jucer sam bila na diasgnostickoj histeroskopiji. Sve skupa je trajalo nekih 15 min. Sto se tice boli, isto je kao i obican PAP test, mozda mrvicu neugodnije. Nisu mi dali anesteziju jer u Italiji (gdje trenutno zivim) koriste sondu prilagodjenu otvoru cerviksa tako da gotovo nista ne boli. Odmah sam otisla kuci.

----------


## mare41

Rory, tako i kod nas rade privatno, nije ništa nađeno? sve je u redu?

----------


## Rory

mare41, hvala Bogu sve je ok. Ginekolog me poslao u sklopu pripreme na mpo iako nije bilo nikakvog problema, to je valjda takva procedura...samo me je sad strah da to nebi negativno utjecalo, tj da nebi doslo do neke upale. Svi brisevi su mi ok, pa valjda mi zato nisu dali antibiotike. Mozda sam ih ipak trebala piti par dana...

----------


## mare41

Rory, ne brini za antibiotike, zato se kontroliraju brisevi, ako su svi negativni nema razloga za antibiotike.

----------


## Rory

Hvala mare41, malo mi je laknulo...

----------


## Sanja79

Može mi neko poslati na pp koliko košta histeroskopija u Viliju?

----------


## antalya

> Može mi neko poslati na pp koliko košta histeroskopija u Viliju?


imaš pp

----------


## pužić

zanima me je li netko radio histeroskopiju u Osijeku (bolnica ili privatna klinika kako god)Imam polip 1,2 cm trebam ga odstraniti obzirom da je prouzročio dva spontana prije nego su mi ga otkrili  :Evil or Very Mad: , te mi pravi probleme i izaziva krvarenja u sredini ciklusa..Uz polip imam i miom 3,5 cm te me isto zanima da li se histeroskopijom može i to odstraniti ili ne (kad već idem na zahvat..)

----------


## Mali Mimi

pužić mislim da ovisi o vrsti mioma a to ti najbolje dr. može reći, znam da se neki odstranjuju a u neke se baš ne dira

----------


## pužić

miom za sad nije pravio probleme i na takvom mjestu je da ne smeta ali čisto me zanimalo može li se i to eventualno odstraniti kad se bude odstranjivao polip..naravno da će se sve raditi po savjetu dr., ako kaže da ne diramo nećemo..

----------


## Mali Mimi

meni je dr. maknuo jel polip ili miom više ni sama ne znam dok je radio laparaskopiju na jajniku i onda ga je usput zamjetio na maternici, inače nije bio vidljiv na UZV-u jer ga je valjda cista skrivala ne znam ali uglavnom može se očistiti sve odjednom

----------


## pužić

nitko u Osijeku nije polip rješavao??hmm

----------


## tamara1981

ja sam radila hister0sk0piju zb0g priraslica u maternici pa mi je usput napravi0 drilling jajnika,pr0puhivanje jaj0v0da te mi izvadi0 jedan jaj0v0d zb0g vanmaterične trudn0će(nisam znala za vm)...vjerujem da će,ak0 bude p0trebe,maknuti i mi0m

----------


## pužić

na kraju sam se odlučila za Vili polikliniku,samo će polip s
kloniti.Miom, a u međuvremenu je otkriven još jedan nisu na takvom mjestu da bi pravili probleme pa ostaju do daljnjeg

----------


## mare41

Super puzic, javi kako je proslo

----------


## tamara1981

Većinom ne diraju miom dok je mali ili dok ne smeta.Sretno

----------


## pužić

nema više polipa..jeeee.izgleda je sam otišao u zm. Dr. ušao histeroskopom i sve pregledao, nema ga, sve čisto i prohodno na opće moje iznenađenje i zadovoljstvo i mene i dr.u svakom slučaju oduševio me dr. i klinika u koju sam išla.

----------


## tamara1981

super  :Bouncing:

----------


## mare41

puzic, lijepe vijesti! drago mi da ti je kod mog doktora bilo ok :Smile: !

----------


## snupi

bila na histeroskopiji u Petrovoj u 8.2012. , bila sam naručena u 6. mjesecu i onda me poslali doma je su im riknule 3 sale,a sto se tice opercije prvo dođete tamo u 8 ujutro javite se sestri Ireni ina je u djelu za podpomgutu oplodnju, uzme jedan dio svojih papira onda vam veli da se javite anesteziologu kojega čekate do pola 10 zbog visita i operacija,nakon toga rjesite njega onda se javite  za prijem za bolnicu. Nakon toga vas smjeste nekam u sobu i vele vam da se taj dan najedete do pola 12 i nakon toga cijeli dan vise ne smijete nista jesti. Upola 1 dobijete  prašak za pražnjenje crijeva ,onda se čistite i smijete piti vodu do pola 8,nakon toga dobijete klizmu i vise do jutra nista ni ne  pijete. Ja sam imala histeroskopiju drugo jutro u 8 ,uspavali su me ko bebu . Nisam nista osjetila,3 dan vas puste doma. Nisam imala nikakvih nuspojava,niti ne ostaje ikakav ožiljak.

----------


## snupi

Moju histeroskopiju je vodio dr Mihajlo Strelec

----------


## snupi

I nisu mi nasli nista a sumljalo se da imam  septum na maternici

----------


## pužić

ajme kad citam kolike pripreme u bolnici za histero na mogu vjerovati.to toliko kratko traje i bol nije uopce strasna(kod mene je to bez anestezije radeno ambulantno)

----------


## Jelena

Ja sam već imala termin u bolnici, pa mi bilo predugo 3 dana s posla izostajat uz sve izostanke koji su nužni kad si u postupku. Ovisi o tome čime se čovjek bavi je li isplativo uzeti 3 dana bolovanja. Mislim da sam ja taj dan prijepodne radila, a popodne u ambulanti odradila za manje od sat. Od cijene treba svakako oduzeti ono što se skine od plaće zbog bolovanja. A ja ionako onda moram nadoknaditi izostanak.

----------


## mare41

ja, kad sam to sve zbrojila što ti jelena pišeš, meni je bilo isplativije napraviti privatno (traje 20-tak min), al onda kad sam ja radila dobila sam i povrat poreza za to.
pužić, kiss!

----------


## thunder buddy

Moja je histeroskopija bila zbog toga što su sprčkali kiretažu. Trebala je biti napravljena u Petrovoj, ali je odgođena 4 puta: 1) jer je bila gužva na odjelu, 2) jer sam bila predebela za trudnoću ...  imala sam 7-8 kg viška, pa sam morala smršaviti da bi mi napravili operaciju ... naručena za 3 mj.  3) pokvario se histeroskop,  4) doktor je otišao na godišnji. Kažem - ok, naručite me onda 5. put, a sestra kaže da više ne može naručivati toliko unaprijed (mjesec dana?!) i da mi je doktor savjetovao da napišem mail predstojniku klinike i dogovorim s njim termin i dvoranu. Ja da to dogovaram?????? 
Naravno da sam nakon toga nazvala privatnog doktora i da je sve bilo gotovo u najkraćem mogućem roku. I da je cijena zahvata, nakon godinu dana čekanja, potpuno nevažan faktor. 
Ostaje enigma zašto me privatni doktor uporno slao ovom u Petrovu, ali to je druga priča. 
Epilog: želim poručiti svim curkama koje trebaju ići na histeroskopiju da je taj zahvat kod privatnika zapravo velika ušteda vremena i živaca u odnosu na bolničke procedure.

----------


## snupi

I mene su ogađali  3 puta čak sam za rezervu dogovorila  i čakovečku bolnicu ako ne dođem na red u petrovoj ali osim histero  radili su mi i laparoskopiju.

----------


## snupi

Da ali histeo i laparoskopija u Viliju kostaju 2500 kn i tu varijantu sam istrazila za slucaj da Petrova jos koji put odkanata.

----------


## Donkey

Pozdrav, podižem temu, trebala bi informacije u vezi dijagnostičke HSC privatno, da li netko ima info ukoliko ima kakvih promjena u Viliju... Na cjeniku Beta plus ne vidim da to rade... Mare41 ako možda još kojim slučajem imaš negdje postove/mailove s početka godine u vezi detalja, može na pp ili da se javim mailom? Thx.

----------


## snupi

Za betu plus znam da ne rade jer nisu  imali aparaturu, sad ne znam kakvo je stanje treba nazvati i pitati.Mene su lani iz bete poslali u Petrovu!

----------


## mare41

donkey, slobodno mi se javi na pp

----------


## corinaII

Evo i mene, danas na redovnom ginekološkom pregledu kod mog ginekologa kaže on meni da bi bilo dobro napraviti histeroskopiju maternice jer da on vidi dvije male predradice po par milimetara (oni to zovu mačje oči)  da to možda prijeći trudnoču u mojih 7postupaka. Dali je itko radio histeroskopiju u Zadru? Koliko se ostaje u bolnici? Jel mi trebaju svježi brisevi? Zadnji brisevi rađeni u 10mj. koji su bili uredni.
Koliko dana moram biti na bolovanju ?

----------


## ivanais

Pozdrav!

imam endometralni polim cca 15mm te bi treba na Merkur na histeroskopiju zanimajume Vaša iskustva sa Merkurom, te kako izgleda sam potupak i koliko traje oporavak!

Hvala

----------


## snupi

1. U kojem se dijelu ciklusa radi zahvat i da li je to uopće bitno?
2. Da li je prije postupka potrebno imati sterilne briseve cerviksa? Naime, zadnji put sam radila briseve prije točno godinu dana i bili su OK, međutim u zadnje vrijeme „uzgajam“ E. coli u urinu, pa se pribojavam da se možda nije naselila i u cerviks (a osim toga imam i sumnjiv iscjedak i stupanj čistoće 3 :? ). Pronašla sam na net-u da bi prije histero brisevi trebali biti sterilni, što mi je nekako i logično, ali dr. je šturo rekla da ćemo to riješit tijekom postupka... Znači li to da se nakon histeroskopije možda djelić tkiva šalje i na mikrobiološku pretragu? Strah me mogućih posljedica izvođenja histero uz eventualno prisutne beštije u cerviksu...
3. Postoji li u Petrovoj neki tim koji radi histeroskopiju ili mogu očekivati da će je raditi dr. koji me vodi? Inače sam kod dr. Škrablin.
4. Na koliko dana izostanaka s posla mogu otprilike računati?
4. Za koliko se vremena od postupka može ponovo raditi na trudnoći? 

1eto ja sam bila na histero proščp ljeto u Petrovoj. Da li su bila na  uzvu kod dr Despota prije? Histero se radi u prvom djelu ciklusa.
2. Svu brusevi moraju biti sterilni, moras tješiri i aneseziologa.Ja sam bila kod dt Strelca posto je dr Barišič nio zauzet.Jpš pperitaju Čorić, Zorić i Kalafatić.
3. Uzmi si tri dana fraj ja sam toliko bila ali sam bila na laparo usput.
4.Ja sam makon 4. mj. bila već u mpo postupku.

----------


## ruža82

Molim ako je koja radila histeroskopiju u Čakovečkoj bolnici neka mi se javi na PP!!!

----------


## MAJA14

Molim pomoć...naime moram na histerskopiju zbog problema sa transferom pa će mi usput raditi i dilitaciju cerviksa,idem u Merkur kod dr.Podgajskog...koji se to dan ide i koliko traje boravak u bolnici...cure molim vas pomozite mi iskustvom...Hvala

----------


## vikki

Ja sam radila histeroskopiju kod Podgajskog prije godinu dana (nakon što su mi u Vinogradskoj sfušali i maknuli dva polipa, a ostavili hrpu malih). 
Ono što mi se najviše svidjelo u Merkuru je da nisam morala biti tri dana tamo i nije bilo nikakvih čišćenja ni klistira uoči zahvata (kao u VG i Petrovoj). Došla sam natašte i depilirana oko 9 ujutro, histeroskopija mi je napravljena isti dan oko 14 (odužila im se neka operacija prije mene) i sutradan sam bila doma. Brzo i bezbolno  :Smile:  kao da nisam ni bila u bolnici.

----------


## MAJA14

> Ja sam radila histeroskopiju kod Podgajskog prije godinu dana (nakon što su mi u Vinogradskoj sfušali i maknuli dva polipa, a ostavili hrpu malih). 
> Ono što mi se najviše svidjelo u Merkuru je da nisam morala biti tri dana tamo i nije bilo nikakvih čišćenja ni klistira uoči zahvata (kao u VG i Petrovoj). Došla sam natašte i depilirana oko 9 ujutro, histeroskopija mi je napravljena isti dan oko 14 (odužila im se neka operacija prije mene) i sutradan sam bila doma. Brzo i bezbolno  kao da nisam ni bila u bolnici.


Vikki najljepša hvala...puno si mi pomogla da odbacim strah jer sam se baš ustrtala...znači zadovoljna si dr.Podgajskim da li se sjećaš možda koji dan ciklusa si išla u bolnicu tj.postupak i da li depilaciju možeš obaviti sam i još sam jedno pitanjce anestezija potpuna ili lokalna  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vikki

S doktorom sam prezadovoljna i mislim da im je jedan od najboljih endoskopičara (išla sam mu po preporuci). Ne sjećam se dana ciklusa, ali bilo je što ranije zbog hrpe malih polipa koje endometrij brzo prekrije i moje rane ovulacije (mislim da je zahvat bio 7. ili najkasnije 8. dan ciklusa). Pretpostavljam da se trebaš javiti prvi dan ciklusa pa ti daju termin. 
Uvijek se sama depiliram jer se bojim da me u bolnici ne iskasape. A anestezija je potpuna, no vrlo kratkotrajna, kao i sam zahvat. 

Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## MAJA14

Vikki puno si mi pomogla jer se neka pitanja ne bi usudila postaviti doktoru...Hvala

----------


## crvenkapica77

podizem

trebala bi napraviti  histeroskopiju,  salju me  u petrovu
zanima me  

1.  za  koliko  cca.  dobijes  termin ?
kakvo je to  odgađanje   kad  te  naruci   kao  kod  snupi  ?  ja sam  400km  od  zg   nije valjd a da  dođem  gore  pa me vrate  ?
2. mogu li traziti  dr.   koji ce  to napraviti,   cuti   se s njim prije telefonski  ?

3.ako  mi treba  samo  dijagnosticka  histeroskopija  jeli procedura  ista  ,  3 dana  u bolnici  i sve  ostalo  ?
4.jel  uvijek   rade  pod  opcom  anest.?
5.  koliko s e ceka   na  ivf  poslije  histeroskopije  ?

hvala

----------


## Konfuzija

Crvenkapice, ja ti savjetujem da to obaviš privatno. Dijagnostičku možeš bez anestezije, gotova si za 5 min. i možeš čak isti mjesec u postupak. Iako ćeš ti vjerojatno morati koji mjesec pričekati zbog kiretaže. Žao mi je, draga.  :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

a  sta  ako nesto imam   onda  to moraju  uklonit   zar ne   ?  
onda  to nije  5min vec   operacija  ....
a  cijena privatno  je  ?

----------


## Konfuzija

Šaljem ti pp.

----------


## crvenkapica77

Nisam dobila

----------


## crvenkapica77

Jesam  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

Zar nitko nije radio histeroskopiju da mi kaže kako je to u petrovoj npr.ili splitu ?
Par iskustava....

----------


## snupi

ja sam ju radila u Petroovoj radio ju je M.S.

----------


## Peterlin

> Zar nitko nije radio histeroskopiju da mi kaže kako je to u petrovoj npr.ili splitu ?
> Par iskustava....


Ne znam za Petrovu, ali bila sam na SD prije godinu i pol - histeroskopsko uklanjanje polipa koji je zaostao nakon ponovljene kiretaže. Nisu ga uspjeli ukloniti kiretažom, pa su se odlučili na ovaj zahvat u anesteziji i s kamerom. Da su barem to odmah učinili... To mi je bila puno manja trauma od obične kiretaže koju sam imala par mjeseci ranije, manje bolno, manje krvi, jer ne deru cijelu sluznicu nego se ide ciljano na uklanjanje samo onoga što se mora ukloniti. 
Brzo sam se oporavila. Tri dana u bolnici, ništa posebno, ali teško je govoriti konkretno jer svaka žena ima svoju priču.

----------


## malena2

Ja sam radila histeroskopiju u Cita u Splitu.Ako te sta zanima slobodno pitaj.

----------


## snupi

meni nije uklanjan  polip nego je bila sumlja setum na maternici- ni su nsali nista ,jedino kaj ti mogu reci ostao mi je mali oziljak i nista vise.

----------


## mare41

crvenkapice, sta nisi vidla moju pp?

----------


## crvenkapica77

> crvenkapice, sta nisi vidla moju pp?


jesam draga    :Smile: 
samo sam  htjela   par  iskustava   jos  

snupi  i meni sumljaju na septum  :/....kakav  oziljak  ?  pa nije valjda   laparo.  bila   ?

malena  imas  pp

peterlin   znaci i na  SD   tri  dana  bolnice  ?

a  jel  histeroskopija  ostecuje   cervix  ??

----------


## martta

dižem temu
išla bih na dijagnostičku histeroskopiju u Vili pa me zanima koji dan se radi, koliki je oporavak ako je sve ok, a koliko ako se nađe nešto i koliko je u tom slučaju pauza za planiranje trudnoće?

----------


## martta

ah, da, htjela sam još pitati treba li obaviti kakve pretrage prije histeroskopije? briseve?

----------


## Mury

*martta*, ja sam bila u Viliju na histeroskopiji prije 2 godine. Radi se od 5-8,9 DC čini mi se, uglavnom na početku ciklusa. Sam zahvat traje 5-10 minuta, popij možda kakav neofen ili sl. boli kao jača menstrualna bol. Oporavka nema, ja s posla otišla, nakon histeroskopije doma,i sutradan opet na posao bez problema. I naravno, obvezno čiste briseve, jer ako ti brisevi nisu ok, može ti unijetu u maternicu beštije ( a ja ih se bojim kao vraga, jer sam i bebe izgubia zbog glupog enterokoka).
Sretno!!!

----------


## martta

hvala Mury!
žao mi je zbog tvojih beba  :Sad: 
nikako ne razumijem taj svemir... netko zatrudni 6 puta - moja sestrična i sve rodi iako je pomalo neurednog života i ona njm, a vidi nas... jedva do trudnoće i onda se nešto dogodi i spontani..ma joj, jako sam ljuta da tako nešto uopće moramo prolaziti...
pusa draga

----------


## martta

jedan je moj mpo.dr. rekao "da ostale žene koje rode idu na sve te pretrage kao žene u mpo vodama, ma i u njih bi našli svakakvih faktora ali eto one rađaju!"  ... a mi od nemila do netraga po pretragama uzduž i popreko...

----------


## M@tt

Mi smo danas na histero kod dr.R u Viliju... Bolje im je da nađu nešto.  :Razz:

----------


## Mimah

Dr. R. je divan!  :Heart:

----------


## martta

Matt, kako je bilo?? što kaže dr. R. ?

----------


## crvenkapica77

m@t  jel  prvo  bio  uzv    ?   sta  je  bilo  i mene zanima

----------


## dreamgirl

*M@tt* evo i mene zanima kako je prosla histeroskopija? cini mi se da cu i ja morati

----------


## M@tt

Joj ja skroz zaboravio tu dalje napisati. 

Ma sve je ok bilo na histeroskopiji. Potajno smo se nadali možda da če naći nešto (da, grozno zvuči ovo znam), pa da možemo dalje reagirati ali je sve u najboljem redu bilo pa smo se nakon zahvata osječali ko da smo bezveze bacili novce.... Malo je zarezao endometrij jer se po nekoj teoriji (ne njeogovoj) u ciklusu iza zametak lakše primi i to je to.

----------


## dreamgirl

*M@tt* ne znam za druge al ja vas totalno razumijem. Po iskustvima smo si dosta blizu. Neka vam to bude samo jos jedna stvar prekrizena sa liste i samo hrabro dalje. Ja sam sada bila na toj ozljedi endometrija. Da li ce to mozda pomoci saznat cu uskoro.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Joj ja skroz zaboravio tu dalje napisati. 
> 
> Ma sve je ok bilo na histeroskopiji. Potajno smo se nadali možda da če naći nešto (da, grozno zvuči ovo znam), pa da možemo dalje reagirati ali je sve u najboljem redu bilo pa smo se nakon zahvata osječali ko da smo bezveze bacili novce.... Malo je zarezao endometrij jer se po nekoj teoriji (ne njeogovoj) u ciklusu iza zametak lakše primi i to je to.


pa  jel  prvo  bio  uzv     pa onda   histeroskopija  ako  uzv  pokaze   nesto  , mislila  sam  da  dr.  R  tako radi  ?

----------


## M@tt

> pa  jel  prvo  bio  uzv     pa onda   histeroskopija  ako  uzv  pokaze   nesto  , mislila  sam  da  dr.  R  tako radi  ?


Bio je uzv, ali je i radio histero kasnije. Nije bilo riječi o tome da ako je na uzv sve ok da onda ne radi  zahvat...

----------


## Mimah

I mene je pregledao UZV-om najprije (a i mnogi prije njega), ali tek su se histeroskopijom vidjele (mnoge) priraslice, već na ušću.

----------


## marton

Posto nemam dopunsko zdravstveno osiguranje, zna li tko koliko bi kostao zahvat histeroskopije u nekoj od drzavnih bolnica u Zagrebu?
Trenutno je aktualna situacija s stajkom u bolnicama, te je pitanje koliko se ceka na zahvat.

Isplati li se u toj situaciji ipak otici kod privatnika (Vili ili Sineza) ili uzeti dopunsko osiguranje i otici u drzavnu bolnicu?

----------


## arlena

> Posto nemam dopunsko zdravstveno osiguranje, zna li tko koliko bi kostao zahvat histeroskopije u nekoj od drzavnih bolnica u Zagrebu?
> Trenutno je aktualna situacija s stajkom u bolnicama, te je pitanje koliko se ceka na zahvat.
> 
> Isplati li se u toj situaciji ipak otici kod privatnika (Vili ili Sineza) ili uzeti dopunsko osiguranje i otici u drzavnu bolnicu?


Ja sam bila na histero u 7. mj bez dopunskog ali je na uputnici bila sifra neplodnosti pa je bilo besplatno,iako sam se morala malo objasnjavati s tetom koja radi na prijemu u bolnici. Ne znam dal se sta promijenilo od tad. I nisam bila u zagrebu.

----------


## Majuška

da li je itko radio histeroskopiju usred ciklusa?
mene su naručili 4. dan ciklusa. 
Danas mi je 3. dan i prilično obilno krvarim pa nisam sigurna da li mi je pametnije tražiti da to bude 7. ili 8. dc?

----------


## Argente

Hm, meni su bili rekli da se to radi između 6 i 10dc. Sjećam se da mi je M kasnila pa sam prebacivala termin da mi ne rade 4dc. Na kraju su mi je radili 10dc...

----------


## snupi

meni ciklusi traju od 5 do 7 a histero su radili 5 dan bez obzira na krvarenje!

----------


## Majuška

Tx cure

Ma idem pa vam javim

----------


## martta

Majuška sretno!
Javi nam se kako je bilo. I mene zanima jer planiram idući ciklus ići na histero u Vili. Sestra mi je rekla da se javim 1.d.c. i rade zadnji dan m.?? a onda kaže prosječno prvi dan iz m.kada sam čista?? tako da se nismo baš sporazumjele. 
a isto mi m. (sa spottingom) traje od 6-8,9 dana pa mi je teško reći na 1.d.c. kada će mi stati spoting???

----------


## Konfuzija

Ja sam išla dok sam još malo krvarila i bilo je dobro. Ako krvariš 6-9 dana, onda idi neki 7-8 dan, ne možeš unaprijed znati kada će prestati a moraš se naručiti.

----------


## Majuška

i ja sam bila u Viliju
4 dc je skroz OK, iako sam prilično krvarila za taj dan, kao da mi je 3 dc međutim sve se dobro vidjelo  :Smile:

----------


## martta

Majuška, i što kaže pregled??

----------


## marton

> Ja sam bila na histero u 7. mj bez dopunskog ali je na uputnici bila sifra neplodnosti pa je bilo besplatno,iako sam se morala malo objasnjavati s tetom koja radi na prijemu u bolnici. Ne znam dal se sta promijenilo od tad. I nisam bila u zagrebu.


Koju bolnicu u Zagrebu preporucate i koje doktore za histero?
Zna li tko kolika je cijena za histero u poliklinici Vili?

----------


## snupi

marton ja sam bila u Petrovoj kod dr S! Mislim da ti je u Viliju cijena negdje ok 2000 kuna  ako se  ne varam!

----------


## Aivana

corinaII  ako si vec uradila histero molim te javi kako
Je proslo, ja sam narucena 16.12 u zadru pa me zanima procedura

----------


## martta

a se javim da sam bila na histero u viliu, pregled traje vrlo kratko, može se gledati na ekran dok doktor pregleda  :Smile: 
 bol je doista minimalno, više kao pritisak nego kao bol, a nisam popila ništa od tableta za bolove, zaboravila.

sad me zanima kada smijem imati odnose s mm? moram li mirovati, u kojoj mjeri?
sve sam to zaboravila pitati u viliju

----------


## dreamgirl

*martta* ja sam bila nedavno na histeroskopiji i doktor nije spomenuo da bi morala mirovati ili slicno. Ja sam sve normalno radila ko da nisam ni bila na pregledu.

----------


## martta

dreamgirl, hvala na odgovoru.
mene malo bolucka i osjetim pritisak pa ja ipak više odmaram.
a nakon koliko smijem imati odnose s mm? koliko znam da već ovaj ciklus mogu planirati t.?

----------


## dreamgirl

Ja se nekakako drzim onoga da treba slusati svoje tijelo, ako si umorana sjedni i odmori  :Smile:  Sto se odnosa tice ako ti je dobro misim da vas nista ne sprecava. Ja sam malo krvarila nakon pregleda al sam odamah nakon toga bila na punkciji nakon 7 dana, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu tako da samo naprijed.

----------


## Strašna

Cure jel netko radio histeroskopiju nedavno u Merkuru? Kakva je procedura?

----------


## popsy15

Ako mi može netko odgovoriti ko je radio histeroskopiju privatno , kolko košta zahvat i šta se još sve plaća uz zahvat (ultrazvuk ili sl.). 
Hvala

----------


## Mimah

Ja sam radila u Poliklinici Vili, mislim da je 1500 dijagnostička, 2000 operativna. Samo to sam platila, iako me najprije pregledao UZV-om.

----------


## Krtica

Pozdrav svima! Tri godine ne ostajem trudna. Do ivf-a još nisam stigla. Dijagnozu nemamo. Nitko mi nikad nije spomenuo histero i voljela bi je napraviti. Tko je predloži? Moo doktor il mogu sa soc.ginekologinjom vidjeti da mi da uputnicu.

----------


## Konfuzija

*Krtica*, može i jedno i drugo, mada ti u konačnici uputnicu daje socijalac. A najbezbolnije i najugodnije (ali nažalost ne i financijski) je napraviti to privatno.
(Btw, ne znam hoće li 3 neuspjela AIH-a tvojoj ginićki biti dovoljna da te pošalje.)

----------


## tal

bok cure , dali je neka od vas radila histeroskopiju u Šibenskoj bolnici ?  Kakva je procedura , koja anastezija , koliko se ostaje u bolnici i šta triba ponit sa sobom (mislim od piđame i sl. )

----------


## Krtica

Prije nekoliko dana bila sam na 4d hd uzv s topografijom kod privatnika u Osijeku na koji mi je dijagnosticirao adenomioza. Doktor tvrdi da ona nije razlog mog netzatrudnjivanja. Zati sam s tim nalazom bila u VV kod dr. Alebića koji smatra da uzv nije dovoljan ni pouzdan da se dijagnosticira adenomioze. On smatra da je kod mene sve u redu nakon vrlo kratkog uzv u kojem mi je na brzinu pogledao maternicu i jajnike. Dva dokotra, svatko svoje govori. Kad sam ga pitala jel bi bilo dobro odraditi histeroskopiju i možda uzeti tkivo s tog mjesta da se ustanovi što je to u mojoj maternici rekao je da nema potrebe. također je rekao da adenomioza stvara velike zapreke u ostvarenju trudnoće jer ometa implantaciju. On smatra da trebamo u ivf pa ako ne uspije onda ići istražiti i taj problem. Ja bi rado htjela prvo otići na histeroskopiju da se vidi što je to uistinu i tek onda na ivf. Kome da se obratim? Imate li kakav priedlog kod kojeg doktora u bolnicu ili privatnika? Iz Osijeka sam i nemam puno iskustva. Hvalaaaa

----------


## Mimah

Ne znam što je tvoja dijagnoza, ali i ja sam sumnjala na Ashermanov sindrom, iako su mi ginekolozi rekli da je malo moguće. Išla sam privatno kod dr. Radončića u polikliniku Vili, potvrdio je moju dijagnozu i riješio me priraslica u maternici.

----------


## Krtica

Mimah hvala na preporuci. Danas sam već čula za polikliniku Vili i dr. R.

----------


## dreamgirl

I moja preporuka je poliklinika Vili i dr. Radoncic ako bi isla privatno. Dodala bi i to da je osim histeroskopije doktor odvojio i vrijeme da poprica sa mnom o mom MPO putu i ohrabrio me za dalje. Meni je to puno znacilo.

----------


## amazonka

Krtice, cure su ti sve rekle. Ako ikako možeš, stvarno, odi kod R. na histeroskopiju i usput zatraži drugo mišljenje jer nekako mi se čini da je kod tebe svega i svačega. Ne mora biti, ali opet mi se čini da bi još jedan eksperiment u državnoj klinici opet bio gubitak vremena i živaca.
Sretno!

----------


## Krtica

Cure hvala vam na savijetima! Evo zvala sam Vili i čekam da dođe menga i via Zagreb.
Jel bolna ta pretraga? Možda će mi raditi i phd nalaz pa da znam jel vodim dragog sa sobom il mogu sjesti u auto i voziti natrag kući.

----------


## amazonka

Histeroskopija (barem meni) nije jako bolna, ali može biti malkice neugodna..Bol je tupa, kao pojačana menstrualna, na momente. Ponesi svakako uloške jer ćeš poslije krvariti. Naravno, nemoj se bojati nije ništa strašno. Nakon histeroskopije se vraćaš svakodnevnim aktivnostima, nema ležanja, ne moraš na bolovanje, ali ipak bih ti preporučila da ne voziš sama jer si daleko, već da dođeš u pratnji koja će te voziti natrag kući. 
Meni su izvađeni polipi.Da tkivo ide na phd analizu, nalaz ti pošalju ili nazoveš za desetak dana u kliniku.

----------


## Mimah

Meni je prvi put bilo bolno, onako tupa menstrualna bol. Mozda jer je nisam ocekivala, a mozda i jer je rezao priraslice u uscu. Ostala 3 puta je cistio maternicu i tada nisam ni osjetila.

----------


## Strašna

Meni je histeroskopija rađena u općoj anesteziji. Ništa me nije boljelo, nit se čega sjećam. Nisam čak ni krvarila...prvi dan sam stavila uložak, no nije ni bilo potrebe. Dovoljan je dnevni. Uklonjen mi je polip i napravljena biopsija endometrija. Nisam uzimala nikakve lijekove protiv boli nakon histeroskopije. Samo antibiotik. 
Nisam osjetila nikakvu bol, nelagodu ni slično ni poslije. čak do te mjere da su se sestre nasmijale samnom jer sam pitala, jesu sigurni da je meni nešto radjeno!?

----------


## amazonka

Kod privatnika se radi tzv. office histeroskopija mini histeroskop je male milimetraže, pa je zahvat podnošljiv i ne treba anestezija.
Mislim da su bolnički uvjeti drugačiji. Milimetraža instrumenta je veća, a zahvat bolniji. Zato se u pravilu i radi pod općom anestezijom.

----------


## Strašna

Ja kad sam pitala zasto opća anestezija, doktor (koji je inače duša od čovjeka) mi je rekao da se može radit i bez opće, ali da me neće mučit s obzirom da sam nerotkinja, da će imat posla oko toga da "raširi ušće maternice". 
Znači cca sat vremena sam bila uspavana, ali za bol nije bilo niš potrebno. Al kažem, ja sam to super podnijela, kao da mi ništa ni nije radjeno.

----------


## amazonka

Strašna,gdje si bila na histeroskopiji?

----------


## Krtica

Stupila sam u kontakt s dr. Radončićem preko maila. Poslala sam mu svoje snimke s uzv-a, nalaz i skidam mu kapu. Raspisao se i sve mi objasnio. Za razliku od njega brojni privatnici bi mi odgovorili na mail sa rečenicom da se naručim na pregled. Jako me umirio i smatra da je moj nalaz uredan, materište uredno. Eto on smatra da i imam tu bolest koja je kod mene vrlo mala  ne bi ometala zatrudnjivanje jer je njemu ta adenoioza dobro poznata i imao je pacijentice sa teškim slučajevima koje su spontano zatrudnjivale i rodile zdravu djecu. Rekao mi je da se ne brinem da slobodno idem u ivf jer tek mi je prvi bio bez uspjeha. Ako ne bude uspijeha uvijek mu možem doći.

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna,gdje si bila na histeroskopiji?


Požega

----------


## Mimah

Radoncic je stvarno zakon!

----------


## sara79

Cure dali je netko sad nedavno radio histeroskopiju pa molim vas savjete i iskustava....di, sto, kako???

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Ja se isto spremam za laparoskopiju i histeroskopiju u Petrovu

----------


## lola32

Ja sam radila prije 10ak dana! Stvarno ništa strašno. Došla ujutro u bolnicu, dali mi spavaćicu,izdrogirali me, trajalo možda 15-20 min, nakon dva sataišla kući i to je to!

----------


## lola32

Mene zanima da li je netko odmah nakon histeroskopije išao u postupak?

----------


## sara79

> Mene zanima da li je netko odmah nakon histeroskopije išao u postupak?


*lola* gdje si radila histeroskopiju?? To se radi odmah na pocetku ciklusa jel tako, 7-8 dan??
Pa koliko mi je poznato odmah iduci ciklus se moze ici.

----------


## *meri*

> Mene zanima da li je netko odmah nakon histeroskopije išao u postupak?


ja sam isla u postupak nakon histeroskopije, sad se vise ne sjecam da li isti ciklus ili slijedeci.

----------


## Buba38

Ja sam radila histeroskopiju pa nisam mogla u postupak jel sam imala spiralu 3 mj tak je moralo

----------


## lola32

Sara u Šibeniku sam radila. Da kažu da se radi na početku ciklusa. Ja sam bila 10ti dan. Sad čekam mengu pa krećem u postupak!

----------


## biska

> Mene zanima da li je netko odmah nakon histeroskopije išao u postupak?


Lola32, preporučljivo je ići u postupak odmah u sljedećem ciklusu jer histeroskopija povećava šanse za uspješnu implantaciju.
Vidi temu Schratching endometrija  :Smile: 
Sretno!

----------


## NinaDrv

> Mene zanima da li je netko odmah nakon histeroskopije išao u postupak?


Ja sam ju jučer imala i idem u postupak za 15-tak dana.  :Smile:

----------


## lola32

Evo i ja sam u postupku! znaci odmah nakon zahvata.

----------


## PinaColada

I meni rekose da trebam na hiateroskopiju :S 
Nisam iz RH, pa me zanima taj dr Radoncic-da li radi privatno ili u nekoj bolnici? Vidim da ga jvslite. Sta je sa dr Visnjom iz Vili poliklinike?

----------


## nina977

PinaColada ,poslala sam ti pp.

----------


## PinaColada

nina977 hvala ! Ide odgovor.

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Pozdrav, idem na histeroskopiju uklanjanje polipa, u Petrovu u utorak.
Zanima me -vidim da piše da se može odmah u postupak, je li takav slučaj i u Petrovoj?
I dobila sam uputu da popijem gorku sol, ali ne znam jednu (40g) ili dvije? I je li netko od vas pio? Kako je to?
Hvala

----------


## Optimist

Curke, je li ijedna od vas histeroskopski uklanjala malo pliću pregradu? Zanima me koliko se obično bude na bolovanju, boli li poslije, moraju li se poslije piti antibiotici i koji? I ide li se isti dan doma? Tnx!

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

> Curke, je li ijedna od vas histeroskopski uklanjala malo pliću pregradu? Zanima me koliko se obično bude na bolovanju, boli li poslije, moraju li se poslije piti antibiotici i koji? I ide li se isti dan doma? Tnx!


Pozdrav!
Evo ja sam prije dva tjedna micala polip i tada su mi našli pregradu i usput i nju riješili.
Kako sam se dobro osjećala nakon sto je anestezija popustila, mogla sam isti dan doma, ali nakon 18h, a op je bila prijepodne.
Apsolutno ništa me nije boljelo, ali ni malo! Bila sam slaba od anestezije (i ne jela taj dan i dan prije i pražnjenja gorkom soli) i to je to.
Nisam bila na bolovanju, ali nisam ni pitala jer sam bila na godišnjem. Pisalo je mirovanje, no ja sam idući dan sve normalno obavila.
Nisam naravno trčala, skakala...  :Smile: 
Nisam bas ni krvarila, možda dva tri puta kroz tri dana onako kao iscijedilo se i to je sve.
Nadam se da sam pomogla bar malo.

----------


## Optimist

Pomogla si mi puno, baš ti hvala  :Smile: 

Drago mi je da si dobro!

Jesi dobila antibiotike?

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

> Pomogla si mi puno, baš ti hvala 
> 
> 
> Drago mi je da si dobro!
> 
> Jesi dobila antibiotike?


Nisam, nikakve
Tamo sam u venu dobila samo ketonal, (jednu vrećicu), odmah nakon op, u intenzivnoj i otkad je to iskapalo ništa vise ni za bol ni antibiotik.
 :Kiss:

----------


## Optimist

Puuuno hvala  :Heart:

----------


## Optimist

Pitanjce  :Smile: 

Naravno da ću još provjeriti, ali kako ide to čišćenje doma dan prije? I s čime? Kupim bilo koji laksativ u ljekarni? Do kada onda taj dan prije zahvata smijem jesti, a da se ipak uspijem očistiti?

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

> Pitanjce 
> 
> Naravno da ću još provjeriti, ali kako ide to čišćenje doma dan prije? I s čime? Kupim bilo koji laksativ u ljekarni? Do kada onda taj dan prije zahvata smijem jesti, a da se ipak uspijem očistiti?


Uf, to je najgori dio
Ja sam morala gorku sol, takve su upute bile
Dan prije ujutro lagani doručak i od tad samo tekućina bistra, znaci voda, mineralna...tako
U 12 popila gorku sol i nastavila tekućinu do ponoći (ja do 10pa u krevet) i vise ništa na usta!

----------


## Optimist

U Petrovoj? Sestra mi nije spominjala nikakvu gorku sol, a koliko sam shvatila, mogu i vecerati. Zato cu jos provjeriti. 
Tu sol si sama kupila? A ne mogu nesto tipa Dulcodrops?

----------


## Optimist

I je li to kakanje svako malo i cijeli dan?  :Grin:

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

U Petrovoj, da
Ne znam eto tako su mi rekli pala nisam pitala za drugo. Jednu gorku sol u pola litre vode u podne, za sat i nešto sam počela kakati i do navečer, čak malo i ujutro još 
Al ja to ne bi nazvala kakanjem nego piskinjem na guzu, bas voda ali u boji pa dok postane prozirno predvečer znas da je kraj
Samo je vazno puno puno piti

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

I da, sama kupila, jako je jeftina

----------


## Optimist

Zvuči egzotično  :Grin: 

Baš se tako zove, gorka sol?

Ha, ništa, provjerit ću još sa sestrama. Hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Postoji i moviprep za ciscenje, navodno je manji bad za pit od gorke soli, mogu iskustvo javiti sutra kad mi je na programu...

----------


## Optimist

Ajde, pls, javi! Jesu tebi isto rekli samo doručak pa taj moviprep?

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Da. Ovo se bas tako zove, tako sam tražila u apoteci.
Javi kako je prošlo ...

----------


## Optimist

Uh, sad sam malo pročitala o tom moviprepu…2 l!!! Mašala! Pls, napiši iskustvo da se pripremim! A pogotovo kad se to počinje piti i kad se prestaje jesti. Hvala i sretno!

----------


## Optimist

> Da. Ovo se bas tako zove, tako sam tražila u apoteci.
> Javi kako je prošlo ...


Budem, tnx!

----------


## bubekica

Upute koje sam dobila su slicne ovima
http://www.poliklinika-bates.hr/doc/...pija_jutro.pdf
Jedes ujutro lagani dorucak, a moviprep se pije u dvije doze, jedna prijepodne, druga kasnije popodne (meni pise u 9 i 16). Izmedju veeelike kolicine tekucine (bistre juhe, bistri sok, voda) i setnja. 
Meni je to priprema za kolonoskopiju, ali mislim da nema razlike.
Za histeroskopiju nisam prolazila tu torturu, a bila sam u kratkoj opcoj.

----------


## Optimist

Iskreno, nisam ni znala da se za histero treba cistiti. Cure, hvala vam, jos cu provjeriti sa sestrama.

----------


## Optimist

P. S. Pretpostavljam da je ova setnja po stanu, do wc-a i nazad  :Grin:

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Nisam ni ja znala, čudila sam se, ali eto...
I nije to tak strašno kako zvuci, izdrži se normalno, ja čak nisam ni bila bas gladna od te silne tekućine. Čišćenje je bilo bas na Gospu, kod mene je prostenje i uspjela sam oko pet i prošetati tamo i popila radler na "vasaru" i sve izdržala i stigla na wc doma! Ma lako je ustvari kad prođe, najgore je prvih dva tri sata, a onda navikneš i prođe...
Drugo jutro mi je jaaaaaako falila kava i bila sam žedna jer je to moje bilo tek u 12 i onda su mi tek oko tri dali piti i to po malo.
Sretno cure!!

----------


## Optimist

Hvala!  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

Evo direktnog prijenosa  :Smile: 
Okus je odvratan, kad sam trebala popiti drugu dozu sam se skoro ispovracala, ali uspjela sam nekako. Ciscenje je krenulo cca sat vremena  nakon popijene prve doze (oko podneva) i cini se da sam pri kraju. Topli savjet, skuhaj si juhu (cistu bistru pilecu),mene spasilo.

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Izdrži i sretno i sutra na pregledu!!

----------


## Optimist

Danas mi je frendica rekla da je ona i povracala i da je jedva stajala na nogama od iscrpljenosti kad je to pila.
Nadam se da ces izgurati lezernije do kraja. 
Otici cu do sestara pa nek mi kazu sto tocno i kada trebam uzeti da ne razbijam glavu time. 
Hvala na info!
Sretno!!!

----------


## bubekica

Hvala na lijepim zeljama! Dobro se drzim  :Smile:  Bitno je puuuuuno piti.

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Ima li ista novog? Kako je prošlo?

----------


## Optimist

Nisu mi bili gotovi svi nalazi pa čekam sljedeći ciklus. Hvala što misliš  :Smile:

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

:Sad:  šteta, bolje da si rješila...al dobro, brzo će to!!
 :Kiss:

----------


## sanjka

Cure koje ste radile histeroskopiju i biopsiju endometrija dali ste pile kontracepciju taj mjesec i dal se uopce smije piti kontracepcija kad se ide na histero.?? Planiram na histero nakon 4 neuspjela ivf postupka, zapravo jedna pozitivna beta.

----------


## mono111

Drage cure,

Spremam se na histeroskopiju kod R.
Ima li netko da je bio nedavno privatno i mozda kod njega??
Koliko je bolni zahvat? Da li apsolutno rijesi sve priraslice, pregrade i sl u maternici??
Kada se moze planirati T nakon toga? Isti ciklus ili se mora pricekati iduca M??
Naime, dokt.smatra da sigurno imam priraslice radi kiretaza koje sam imala.

----------


## zd77

mono111, ja sam ti bila prošle godine kod doktora  R. na dijagnostičkoj histeroskopiji (Repromed), baš u to vrijeme su tek otvorili polikliniku.
Osim histeroskopije, napravio mi je scratching endometrija. 
Postupak je bez anestezije i traje nekih 15-20 min. Ja sam na svoju ruku uzela jedan normabel od 5mg za svaki slučaj.
Radila sam je 7 ili 8 dan ciklusa jer je onda najlakši prolaz kroz kanal,  postupak nije bolan, više nelagodan, osjećaš lagani pritisak. Super je što možeš na ekranu pratiti (ako te zanima) izgled maternice iznutra, vidi se čak i kraj jajovoda, doktor ti je super i vjerojatno će ti objašnjavati svaki korak, što je meni pomoglo da se malo opustim.
Scratcing endometrija (ozljedu ili rez) sam osjetila, ništa strašno i traje jako kratko, svega nekoliko sekundi, pretpostavljam da je to slična bol, kao pri uklanjanju kakve priraslice.
Ja sam u postupak išla već idući mjesec.

----------


## Marijaxy

Meni je bilo koma, ali vjerojatno jer nisam radila kod privatnika, već u općoj bolnici pa možda nemaju baš prikladne instrumente, a ja imam jako uzak grlić maternice, pa dok su ga proširili trajalo je čitavu vječnost (naravno iz moje perspektive). Kad je kamera unutra sve ok i stvarno fora. Mene su samo pregledali jer je sve bilo u najboljem redu. Ja sam prije toga dobila inekciju nečeg protiv bolova.

----------


## mono111

Zd77,

Sto je to scretching endometrija??
Da li je meni mozda to potrebno??
I normalno ides doma sama nakon toga?
Da li pijes kakve antibiotike??
I jedno pitanje, mozda nevezano za ovo, ali da li od svih instrumenata na kiretazi i npr.ovih za tu histeroskopiju se moze pobrati kakva bakterija??
Naime, briseve sam radila u 9 mjesecu i svi su bili uredni, i onda sam imala kiretazu u. 1 mj.pa ne znam da li bi trebala prije T ponoviti briseve??

Marijaxy,
Joj grozno ! Inace u bolnicama koliko sam.procitala uspavaju skroz upravo radi sirenja tog grlica maternice !


Da li ste krvarile nakon toga??

----------


## Marijaxy

Krvarila sam taj dan, sjećam se da su mi stavili onu bolničku zelenu krpu. Ali mislim samo taj dan. Izmučiš se ali misliš, ok nešto će otkriti ili će mi pomoći da zatrudnim, a onda na kraju opet ništa.

----------


## zd77

I ja sam se jedno vrime mislila ocu li ici u Zd bolnicu na histeroskopiju, međutim kad sam čula da rade s tim debelim histeroskopom , da budeš u općoj anesteziji,  da je potrebna priprema kao za pravi operacijski zahvat (što znači da opet moram moljakati za uputnice), da se čeka nekoliko miseci, odlučila sam se obaviti privatno.
Mono mislim da je tebi scratching nepotreban, on se preporučuje onima koji imaju problem s implantacijom, što ti očito nemaš, ali najbolje pitaj dr. R. 
Ja sam ga napravila uz put kad već radim histeroskopiju, nek mi i „zagrebu“ maternicu.
Piše na otpusnom pismu: „učini se scratching fundusa u duljini od oko 2cm (nije ni malo), nakon zahvata ostaje uredan endoskopski zahvat. Terapija: nihil (ništa).“
Znači nisam uzimala antibiotike, imala sam taj dan, ne bi nazvala krvarenje, možda nekoliko kapi krvi i to je bilo to, išli odma autom za Zd i sutra dan normalno radila.
Ni moji brisevi ni papa nisu bili baš novi, međutim tražili su ih na  uvid da vide da li je sve OK!
Kod mene isto kao kod Marijexy, išli na histero, možda saznamo uzrok za RIF-a, nismo saznali ništa, obavila taj Scratching, ka možda će to pomoći, pa opet ništa...
Evo jučer dogovorila ERA test u Novom Sadu, još jedan u nizu testova, koji najvjerojatnije neće pokazati ništa...

----------


## mono111

Zd77,

Aha,.to zagrebu endometrij da bi se lakse prihvatio embrij?? Kao neka vrsta kiretaze??
Pitala sam bila dokt.R.za tu Hla tipizaciju o kojoj sam te ispitivala i rekao je da to nije potrebno raditi jer to kao nema nikakve veze, i da taj Decortin koji event.uvode od mislim 4 mg da to ne sluzi nicemu, a ostalo nista ne uvode u Hr.

----------


## mono111

Sto je taj Era test??

----------


## zd77

mono, o ERA testu imaš na imunološke pretrage 2, pisala je Sunny.TP,
uglavnom rade oni koji imaju problem s implantacijom

----------


## mono111

Tnx

----------


## hulija

Ja mislim da ima mnogo uspesnih ivf sa dekortin da nije za dzabe  dat nakon et li kako ode ja ga nisam uzimala  ali sad cu da ga uzimam

----------


## Kotoranka01

Devojke molim vas za info. Zakazala sam za srijedu histero kod dr Radoncica. Treba mi skinuti 2 polipa. Molim vas za odgovor koliko je bolno jer nisam bas na ti sa bolom. Da li nesto da popijem ranije? Koliko to traje? Bilo kakav savjet meni kukavici please. Hvala cure.

----------


## mono111

Kotoranka,
Joj mene ti je jako jako bolilo kad mi je rezao priraslice, nisam imala polip.
Doduse, mozda s obzirom da imas samo dva polipa sigurno krace traje pa se nekako da izdrzati.
Ja sam popila bila dva brufena od 400 i drugi put i Normabel.od 5 mg. Taj normabel me jako osamutio ali i dalje sam osjecala bol, tako da taj normalbel nis.ne pomaze.

Mene zanima, cure koje su radile tu ajmo reci dijagnosticku office histero, da li ste mogle ici odmah taj ciklus u postupak?
Znaci iskljucivo s tim malim.instrumentima??

----------


## Kotoranka01

A joj e sad sam se tek stravila. Pa oni rekose ne boli nego blagi prisak. Ajme majko. Koliko to cudo traje? Kako si izdrzala bol jel ti bilo zlo?

----------


## Kotoranka01

I ako ti nije problem mozes li mi opisati postupak da bar za to budem spremna. Meni su rekli da to traje 10 min. Ne ide mi se u totalnu anesteziju zbog neceg sto traje 10 min zato sam i izabrala dr R. Hvala ti puno.

----------


## mono111

Kotoranka,

znaci udjes u tu mini salu, sjednes na taj ginekoloski stol, sestra je isto tamo cijelo vrijeme, onda udju  s tom cijevi na kojoj je kamera, postupak sam po sebi nije bolan, mislim kad je gijagnosticki, ali je mene jako bolilo kad je rezao. Pa meni je ta prva histero trajala cca 15 min, ne znam tocno ali tu negdje. Imas monitor i mozes sve gledati ali je meni bilo preodvratno to gledai, jer kako ti reze te priraslice vidis i krv...i cijelo vrijeme ti ide i NaCl vodica, i to ti sve kapa po podu, ali nista ne smeta. I to je u pravilu to.
Znaci, u pocetku nije bas tako jako bolilo, ali sto vise vremena prolazi to je sve gore meni bilo. Ali isto tako moram napisati da je meni cijela maternica bila sljepljena i on je meni rezao ne znam koliko toga da bi uopce napravio supljinu, tebi nece sigirno biti tako bolno posto imas dva polipa. Drugi put mi je bilo malo lakse, tj.zato jer je krace trajalo, pa tih cca 10 min mozda i manje sam nekako izdrzala. Mislim nije nesto sto ne mozes izdrzati ali meni su prvi put krenule i suze, em zato jer me bolilo, a em zato jer je stanje bilo kaoticno.
javi kako je proslo

----------


## Kotoranka01

Joj Mono hvala ti puno. Javim obavezno samo da se to zavrsi i ima da ispisem cijeli roman. Puno hvala jos jednom. Cujemo se.

----------


## Munkica

Kotoranka,

ja sam bila danas na dijagnostičkoj histeroskopiji, odnosno samo su htjeli virnuti koje je stanje maternice i uzeti uzorak za biopsiju. Trajalo je 20-ak minuta. I moram reći da je meni bilo dosta bolnije od HSG-a. Bilo je poput jačih menstrualnih grčeva. Nije da se ne može izdržati, ali nije baš ugodno. Ali za sat vremena sam bila kao nova  :Smile: 
Sretno!

----------


## Kotoranka01

Munkice ti si isto bila kod dr Radoncica? Joj cure hvala vam. Samo da prodje.

----------


## mono111

Munkica,

Kod koga si bila na histero??
Da li ti mozda znas da li taj ciklus kad idem na postupak mogu ibaviti dijagnosticku histero??

----------


## Munkica

Sorry, cure, ali ne živim u Hrvatskoj.

Ne znam može li se u istom ciklusu obaviti i postupak i histero. Pretpostavljam da ne jer je moja dr. htjela da histero obavim prije postupka. Ali najbolje da pitaš svog dr. Ja sam morala obaviti histero između 7 i 14 dana ciklusa, odnosno čim završi M.

Iskreno, pojma nemam jesu li mi dali neku anesteziju. Nisam osjetila da su mi išta dali, ali su me 5 puta prije pitali imam li kakve alergijske reakcije na lijekove.

----------


## Munkica

Cure, koliko dugo ste krvarile nakon dijagnostičke histeroskopije? 

Taman sam jučer mislila da je gotovo i danas (3. dan) je opet počela crvena krv.

----------


## mono111

Ja sam imala operativnu, ali sam krvarila par dana, mozda 4, 5 dana cca.

----------


## NelaR

Evo da i ja podjelim svoje iskustvo o histeroskopiji uz scrathing i skidanje neke nakupine.
Dakle isla sam u IVF polikliniku, radio mi je dr. Maricic, oni imaju najmoderniju tehniku po tom pitanju.
Na preporuku se popije Normabel 5, da bi se opustili misici i Brufen 600 protiv bolova (oboje sam dobilana recept od dr opce prakse).
Prijavi se u bolnicu, oni daju spavacicu, papuce...sam postupak ne traje dugo, uz doktora je stalno jos jedan dr i sestra.
Na ekranu skroz gledas sta se radi i dr objasnjava sta je sta i kako izgleda, bolovi su minimalni, nije ugodno ali nije niti bolno (mene iskreno vise boli ona braunila sto stavljaju za sve postupke)
Poslje se lezi mozda sat vremena, krvarenje minimalno, drugi dan nista.
Doktor jos jednom porazgovara s obadvojima u ordinaciji te se dogovorimo za nalaze i sve dalje, te uz otpusno pismo ides kuci.
Kosta 3000kn ali nije uopce bolno niti strasno stresno.
Kolegica koja je radila preko uputnice bila tri dana u bolnici i anestezija i kojesta, tako da je ovo maciji kasalj.  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanjka

Potpisujem sve sto je *Nela* napisala.
I ja sam u ivf poliklinici odradila histero i scratching endometrija i vrijedi svake kune.

Tocnije betoki histeroskopija se zove.

----------


## mono111

Cure,

One kojima sam.pitanje postavila prije.
Bila sam dns u Repromedu i moze se taj ciklus napraviti histero u kojem se ide u postupak !
Tako da idem cim dobijem.M !!!!!!!
I odmah pocinjem taj ciklus sa lijekovima !

----------


## biska

Mono, super vijesti!!
Puno, puno, puno srece zelim  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Biska,
Hvalaaaa !!!!

----------


## Kotoranka01

Mono evo da se i ja javim. Odradila sam juce histero privatno ali ipak u Novom Sadu u anesteziji. Skinuta 2 polipa. Boljelo me je kad su me probudili kao jak menstrualni bol, tako da ja stvarno ne znam kako bi izdrzala bez anestezije. Osim sto sam malo iscrpljena od anestezije sam zahvat je dobro prosao. Zelim ti sve najbolje i hvala ti na podijeljenom iskustvu.

----------


## mono111

Kotoranka,
Drago mi je da je sve dobro proslo !
Hvalaa.i tebi sretnooooo !!!

----------


## CHIARA...

Curke imam problem. Zakazana mi je histeroskopija za 20.06., a meni M jos nije dosla.  :Sad:  Ni ne znam kada ce doci jer nema nikakvih naznaka da bi mogla. Anesteziologu bih trebala u petak. Ima li smisla otici anesteziologu kad cu morati odgoditi operaciju, tj da mi ne bi taj njegov nalaz bio star?

----------


## mono111

Najbolje da nazoves bolnicu u koju ides na histero i pitas.
Makar, pa nista se nece promijeniti i da mjesec dana prodje od anestezologa.
Sretnoooo

----------


## Lutza

Drage cure,

Spremam se na histeroskopiju kod dr. Corica u Petrovu, imate neka iskustva? Kako to izgleda? Postupak, bol, oporavak...

----------


## sljokicaa

Pozdrav cure!

Bila sam u ponedjeljak u bolnici na histeroskopiji, radili su ju pod punom anestezijom, pa su me nakon zadržali još 5 sati da ne bi što bilo i onda sam išla doma.
Išla sam jer je doktor nešto vidio na ultrazvuku i sumnjao da se radi o polipu na cerviksu. Međutim nalaz iz bolnice kaže da ništa nije pronađeno.

E sad pitanje koliko dugo ste vi nakon postupka krvarile? Ja sam evo 5 dana iako nisu ništa znaći odstranili, a sada mi još ide pojačano sluz. Znate li da li je to normalno?

----------


## darmar

pozdrav cure, 
sljokicaa i ja sam imala histeroskopiju 26.09.2017. u Mariboru i rađena je pod općom anestezijom, odstranjen je polip od 5 mm i endometriozno žarište isto 5 mm, nakon iste nisam nimalo krvarila, tek koja kapljica negog smeđeg iscjedka dan dva i to je to. No od jučer, znači 7 dana iza pojavio se bas smećkasti iscjedak većeg obima, e sada da li je to pred menstruaciju koju bi trebala dobiti 10.10. ili je neko čišćenje neznam? 
Prvi put kada sam imala histeroskopiju prije 3 godine  je bilo krvarenja i  dr. je rekao da je to sve normalno, a eto sada gotovo ništa.

----------


## mrena

zdravo svima
ja sam nova na ovum forumu.naime, spremamo se najvjerovatnije na MPO u Petrovoj. 
Nakon napravljenih svih traženih nalaza, utvrđen mi je endometralni polip i doktor predlaže histeroskopiju. Rečeno mi je da se javim 1dc te da će mi onda dati termin. Što očekivati od toga? da li idem odmah doma ili se ostaje u bolnici? radi li se po lokalnom ili općom anestezijom, ili nikakvom? 
Ja sam podosta zbunjena jer od prvog razgovora prije malo više od 2 mjeseca do sad nisam ništa pretjerano saznala od doktora. Ono što se od mene tražilo je da reduciram tjelesnu masu i npravim kks,ogtt, hormone. MM ima teratozoospermiu.
Svi savjeti su dobrodišli te vam unaprijed zahvaljujem

----------


## mono111

Mrena,
Ne znam odg.na sva tvoja pitanja, ali radi se u opcoj anesteziji, znaci moras obaviti anesteziologa sigurno i vaditi kks i ostalo, to sve u Petrovoj mozes obaviti.
Mislim da se ne ide isti dan doma, nego tek iduci...mislim da si ukupno najduze 3 dana u bolnici, ali to je valjda najduze.
Mislim da sve trebas pitati dokt.sve sto te zanima...ne znam kod kojeg si. Ali sigurna sam da ce svaki odgovoriti na sva tvoja pitanja...
Ja ne idem vise iz ambul.bez da sve pitam  :Smile:

----------


## Inso

Ja sam bila u 10. mjesecu u petrovoj na histeroskopiji, doduše dijagnostičkoj, nije trebalo ništa uklanjati. Javi se doktoru za termin i napravi krvnu sliku i to što ti je rekao, a onda ćeš u Petrovoj obaviti anesteziologa kad te zaprime u bolnicu. Ja sam bila primljena u ponedjeljak, navečer sam dobila nešto za čišćenje crijeva, zahtvat je bio u utorak ujutro, a išla sam kući u utorak popodne. To zato što je kod mene bila samo dijagnostička i doktor me pitao želim li ići isti dan kući. Inače se u pravilu ostaje i taj dan pa sljedeći ujutro ideš kući. Histeroskopija se radi nakon što potpuno završi menstruacija, a prije ovulacije. Ide opća anestezija.

----------


## NelaR

> zdravo svima
> ja sam nova na ovum forumu.naime, spremamo se najvjerovatnije na MPO u Petrovoj. 
> Nakon napravljenih svih traženih nalaza, utvrđen mi je endometralni polip i doktor predlaže histeroskopiju. Rečeno mi je da se javim 1dc te da će mi onda dati termin. Što očekivati od toga? da li idem odmah doma ili se ostaje u bolnici? radi li se po lokalnom ili općom anestezijom, ili nikakvom? 
> Ja sam podosta zbunjena jer od prvog razgovora prije malo više od 2 mjeseca do sad nisam ništa pretjerano saznala od doktora. Ono što se od mene tražilo je da reduciram tjelesnu masu i npravim kks,ogtt, hormone. MM ima teratozoospermiu.
> Svi savjeti su dobrodišli te vam unaprijed zahvaljujem


Mrena, ako imas mogucnosti odi u privatnu kliniku. Ja sam isla u IVF polikliniku na histeroskopiju i stvarno sam odusevljena. Svi su me isplasili kako je to jako bolno, medjutim oni imaju najnoviji histeroskop i ne boli nista (neugodno je ali vise me boli braunila nego to). Dosla sam nataste ujutro, popila sat vremena prije Normabel 5 i tamo deset minuta prije Brufen 800 (prepisala mi moja dr opce prakse), dobila spavacicu, papuse i krevet, gledala tv dok sam cekala. Zahvat sam cijelo vrijeme gledala na ekranu i dr Maricic je komentirao sta je sta i kako izgleda, jos je jedan dr unutra i sestra i cijelo vrijeme pricamo i gledamo u ekran u boji, uzeli uzorke, napravili scrathing endometrija... Kad je gotovo odvezli me nazad u sobu i jos sam malo odlezala. Bolovi minimalni, krvarenje minimalno (doduse nista nisam trebala odstraniti). Sve u svemu za dva-tri sata sam isla kuci. Nalaz mi je stigao meilom te kad sam dosla na kontrolu i u originalu sa slikama. Sve skupa kosta 3000kn ali stvarno vrijedi, bez stresa, lezanja u bolnici, anestezije, ciscenja, bolova...  :Very Happy:

----------


## mrena

Hvala vam na odgovorima prije svega. 
Ma zapravo sam jako zbunjena jer je Dr. Vrcic na brzinu rekao da nemam sad sto drugo vec napraviti histeroskopiju i da pricekam vani dok provjeri kad je slobodni termin. U ovom ciklusu ga nije pronasao pa je samo rekao da posaljem mail 1dc i da cu dobiti termin. Iz tog razloga nisam imala priliku postavljati pitanja. 
Ok, pripremit cu se na to da sam min 1 a max 3 dana u bolnici. Kks sam vec obavila ovaj mjesec jer sam morala bez obzira na histeroskopiju. 
S obzirom da sam se Dr. Javila za pomoc, malo mi je neugodno da trazim da zahvate radim negdje drugo, neznam da li me razumijete. Da li je neko od vas bio u postupku mpo kod istog doktora?

----------


## milasova8

Cure,koliko ima smisla scratching endometrija i histero ukoliko se odgada transfer za jos 2 ciklusa..
Dakle,od zahvata do transfera ce proci 3 ciklusa..

----------


## katka22

> Cure,koliko ima smisla scratching endometrija i histero ukoliko se odgada transfer za jos 2 ciklusa..
> Dakle,od zahvata do transfera ce proci 3 ciklusa..


i meni se to nažalost desilo, čisti dokaz da ne možeš sve planirati...U prošlom ciklusu sam odradila scratching pa sam evo sad morala odgoditi postupak zbog loših nalaza hormona...ne znam što bi ti rekla, ne znam ima li smisla ponavljati, ja neću sigurno.

----------


## milasova8

Ma ne budem ni ja ponavljala,nema sanse. 
Bas cu pitati doktora za to

----------


## Purple Lu

Pozdrav cure, trebala bi odstraniti polip i to bi u vinogradskoj radila, bilo kakva iskustva ili pomoc bi mi dobrodosle, hvala...

----------


## Purple Lu

Podižem temu, kako meni nitko nije odgovorio na pitanja da barem druge cure koje ce se naci u istoj situaciji dobiju neki info.
Dakle rađena mi je histeroskopija (zbog uklanjanja polipa u maternici) i laparskopija radi provjere prohodnosti jajovoda. Sve obavljeno u Vinogradskoj, toplo preporucam, sestre divne!
Prvi dan zaprimanja u bolnicu pregled gin, i razgovor sa anesteziologom-moežete pitati sve što vas zanima oko zahvata. Dobije se juha, kava i voda može do navecer, poslje ponoći ništa više.
Dobijete tablete za čišćenje i prije spavanja normabel. 
Sutra ujutro tuširanje sa antiseptikom(doma se obrijte).
Pola sata prije operacije tabletica za spavanje i čarape (zbog tromboze).
Prevezu vas u operacijsku salu, stave vam maskicu i probudite se na intenzivnoj. 
Meni osobno sve proslo super, isti dan sam već hodala sama do sobe, sutradan kao da ništa nije ni bilo. 

Sorry na dugom postu, ali ja sam se baš bojala kako će sve to izgledati, još nitko ništa ne piše... Na kraju sam se ugodno iznenadila!

----------


## zrinkica

Cure pomoć. Sljedeći tjedan idem na dijagnostičku histeroskopiju. U vinogradsku. Rekli su mi da ću biti samo dva dana u bolnici. Ne znam uopće što da nosim sa sobom. I dal smijem eutirox popiti u jutro. Ako neko zna molim vas da mi odgovotite. Hvala

----------


## zrinkica

Sad tek vidim da si i ti bila u Vinogradskoj. Kod kojeg dr si bila?

----------


## Purple Lu

Bok zrinkica, 
Uzmi si piđamu ili neku laganiju odjeću, cure uzimaju i spavačice, ja nisam ljubitelj pa sam imala tajice i pamučnu majicu. Vodu uzmi, vlažne maramice, uloške, rezervne gačice, ručnik, knjigu ili mobiteli za zabavu i to je to.
Terapiju koju imaš nastavi normalno uzimati, ako budeš šta trebala mjenjati oni će ti to tamo reći!
Nemoj se brinuti, samo se oboružaj strpljenjem jer tvoja operacija je manje hitan zahvat s obzirom šta se sve kod njih obavlja pa se pripremi da ćeš vjerojatno čekati dok ne završe ove teže slučajeve...
Sretno!

----------


## zrinkica

Hvala ti.

----------


## zrinkica

Purple Lu anestezija je opca? Drugi dan se prijepodne ide doma?

----------


## Purple Lu

Pa nisam 100% sigurna, mislim meni je bila opća jer sam i laparoskopiju imala, pitaj kad dodeš, sve šta ti kažem bilo bi nagađanje...

----------


## zrinkica

Hvala ti. Kad zovem telefonom jako su škrti na riječima.

----------


## zrinkica

Evo mog iskustva iz Vinogradske. 
Radena je dijagnosticka histeroskopija kod Dr Bolance. Prvi dan u jutro su me zaprimili na odjel i vec oko 10 sam bila na operaciji. Kratko je trajala, oko 30 min
 Anestezija je bila opca. Nakon toga sam prespavala cijelo popodne. Nista me nije bolilo. Malo sam krvatila. Doktor je dosao popodne  u sobu izvjestio me o operaciji i drugo jutro sam vec u 9 isla doma. Apsolutno svi su jako ljubazni od doktora do spremacice.
Purple Lu
Hvala ti puno na savjetima. Jako si mi pomogla.

----------


## Purple Lu

Zrinkica nema na čemu! Baš mo je drago što ti je sve ok prošlo!!!

----------


## zrinkica

Kakva vam je bila menstruacija nakon histero? Meni je danas pocelo svjetlo rozo krvarenje. Inace mi je uvijek prvo smede.

----------


## Purple Lu

Isto tako, inače mi uvijek krene smeđe pomalo i tako znam da dolazi. 
Poslje histero nisam ni skužila da ću dobiti, dobro da sam bila u dućanu i odmah kupila i stavila uložak jer bi mi sve scurilo po svuda....
već sljedeća M mi je bila kao prije histero...

----------


## zrinkica

E tako je sad meni i jos mi je uranila par dana.

----------


## Purple Lu

mislim da je to normalno, već sljedeća će biti sve po starom....

----------


## lelena

Pozdrav cure,
nova sam na Forumu.
nakon hormonskog disbalansa (mjesečnica je kasnila 2,5 mj.) doktorica je našla polip, bilo je to u 7. mjesecu. Inače su mi ciklusi redoviti.
Velik je oko 1,5x1,0 cm sada i trebala bi napraviti histeroskopiju. 
Razmišljala sam otići privatno i zanima me može li se ova veličina polipa otkloniti tzv. office histeroskopijom?
Dvoumim se oko poliklinike Repromed i dr. Radončića ili IVF poliklinike i dr. Maričića....
Molim vas vaša iskustva...

----------


## Libra

> Pozdrav cure,
> nova sam na Forumu.
> nakon hormonskog disbalansa (mjesečnica je kasnila 2,5 mj.) doktorica je našla polip, bilo je to u 7. mjesecu. Inače su mi ciklusi redoviti.
> Velik je oko 1,5x1,0 cm sada i trebala bi napraviti histeroskopiju. 
> Razmišljala sam otići privatno i zanima me može li se ova veličina polipa otkloniti tzv. office histeroskopijom?
> Dvoumim se oko poliklinike Repromed i dr. Radončića ili IVF poliklinike i dr. Maričića....
> Molim vas vaša iskustva...


Ja sam bila kod dr. Maričića i iz osobnog iskustva ga toplo preporucam. Histeroskopija se moze raditi na pocetku cuklusa odmah iza m ili pred kraj tamo iza 21 dc.
To ces dogovoriti sve s dr.
Ja sam radila 22 dc. Dosla sam pol sata prije termina, popila ibuprofen i normabel, presvuces se i cekas. Sestra dodje po tebe, jos odes isprazniti mjehur i slijedi postupak.
Traje svega 15 -ak min i apsolutno nista ne boli.
Sve pratis s dr na monitoru i naravno sestra je s vama u sali. Nakon zahvata sam ostala jos 2 sata kod njih lezati.
Najnormalnije sam ostatak tog dana funkcionirala.
Nisam niti malo krvarila. M dosla kako je i trebala 5 dana kasnije. Ako te jos nesto zanima pitaj. Sretno

----------


## andream

Jelena, a zašto privatna klinika?
Ja sam nedavno obavila vađenje polipa s histeroskopijom, lokalno, iste veličine, na Sv duhu kod dr Habeka (sve preporuke!)
Iako me moja ginekologica uvjeravala da to radi lokalno (jel se to zove Office?) jedino dr Radončić, uputila sam se prvo na pregled kod spomenutog dr Habeka gore u ambulanti za visokorizičnu trudnoću (svaki dr ima jedan dan za preglede), i nakon pregleda UZV-om, vrlo brzo me naručio za operaciju.
Iako je tada rekao da mogu birati opća/lokalna, na dan prijema čak sam trebala ostati spavati u bolnici pa da je zahvat idući dan, na kraju smo se dogovorili (u sali) da će sve obaviti lokalno. Moj je polip bio isto kao i tvoj, skroz unutra, sve je bilo gotovo bezbolno i brzo. Ostala sam u bolnici do kraja večeri i kasno sam imala otpust.
Radi se i PHD analiza, nalaz gotov za neka 3 tjedna kad je ponovno kod doca i kontrola.
Dakle moja preporuka - ne trošiti novce privatno, neko pravac Sveti duh. Ekipa je gore odlična!
E da, anestezija je bila preko braunila i "dolje" - ništa ni osjetila nisam. Osim slabijeg pritiska koji je trajao gotovo sekundu. Prije samog zahvata sve su mi to jutro obavili kao da idem na opću anesteziju, u bolnici.

----------


## lelena

> Ja sam bila kod dr. Maričića i iz osobnog iskustva ga toplo preporucam. Histeroskopija se moze raditi na pocetku cuklusa odmah iza m ili pred kraj tamo iza 21 dc.
> To ces dogovoriti sve s dr.
> Ja sam radila 22 dc. Dosla sam pol sata prije termina, popila ibuprofen i normabel, presvuces se i cekas. Sestra dodje po tebe, jos odes isprazniti mjehur i slijedi postupak.
> Traje svega 15 -ak min i apsolutno nista ne boli.
> Sve pratis s dr na monitoru i naravno sestra je s vama u sali. Nakon zahvata sam ostala jos 2 sata kod njih lezati.
> Najnormalnije sam ostatak tog dana funkcionirala.
> Nisam niti malo krvarila. M dosla kako je i trebala 5 dana kasnije. Ako te jos nesto zanima pitaj. Sretno


Hvala ti puno na odgovoru.
Jel se najprije kod dr. treba napraviti ultrazvuk pa potom na dogovoreni termin zahvat, ili se može u jednom danu sve?
Imam ultrazvuk od svoje gin. od neki dan, a u petrovoj su mi u 7. mj. napravili 3D pa ne znam jel im to vrijedi.

----------


## lelena

> Jelena, a zašto privatna klinika?
> Ja sam nedavno obavila vađenje polipa s histeroskopijom, lokalno, iste veličine, na Sv duhu kod dr Habeka (sve preporuke!)
> Iako me moja ginekologica uvjeravala da to radi lokalno (jel se to zove Office?) jedino dr Radončić, uputila sam se prvo na pregled kod spomenutog dr Habeka gore u ambulanti za visokorizičnu trudnoću (svaki dr ima jedan dan za preglede), i nakon pregleda UZV-om, vrlo brzo me naručio za operaciju.
> Iako je tada rekao da mogu birati opća/lokalna, na dan prijema čak sam trebala ostati spavati u bolnici pa da je zahvat idući dan, na kraju smo se dogovorili (u sali) da će sve obaviti lokalno. Moj je polip bio isto kao i tvoj, skroz unutra, sve je bilo gotovo bezbolno i brzo. Ostala sam u bolnici do kraja večeri i kasno sam imala otpust.
> Radi se i PHD analiza, nalaz gotov za neka 3 tjedna kad je ponovno kod doca i kontrola.
> Dakle moja preporuka - ne trošiti novce privatno, neko pravac Sveti duh. Ekipa je gore odlična!
> E da, anestezija je bila preko braunila i "dolje" - ništa ni osjetila nisam. Osim slabijeg pritiska koji je trajao gotovo sekundu. Prije samog zahvata sve su mi to jutro obavili kao da idem na opću anesteziju, u bolnici.


Hvala ti na odgovoru.
Bila sam u 7. mj. na ultrazvuku u Petrovoj i tamo sam prvotno mislila otići na zahvat. 
Tamo se dođe 1. dan ujutro, sljedeci dan te operiraju, i 3. dan se ide doma. U općoj anesteziji je zahvat. 
Obzirom na moju trenutnu privatnu situaciju i nedostatak vremena za više pretraga za zahvat a ujedno i ostanak u bolnici, odlučila sam to obaviti privatno. isto tako, u privatnim poliklinikama imaju histeroskope malog promjera i ne moraju dilatirati vrat maternice. Čini mi se da u bolnicama nemaju takve histeroskope.

----------


## andream

Ne znam kakav je ovaj na Sv duhu ali ja sam operaciju polipa isto takve veličine obavila od prvog dolaska do samog zahvata relativno brzo, odmah u sljedećem ciklusu (nije bio bitan ni dan zahvata jer sam ga radila 22. dan od zadnje M). Na sam dan operacije, ujutro sam obavila sve dijagnostičke pretrage za anesteziju (krv, urin, EKG, RTG), oko podneva legla na stol za operaciju i navečer išla kući.
Čak sam i ručala u bolnici  :Smile: 
I da, meni je doc rekao da se histero s vađenjem polipa može raditi bilo kada u tijeku ciklusa.

----------


## ina33

Lelena, ja sam imala dvije histero zbog uklanjanja endo polipa. Jedna pred tipa 15 godina, na Svetom Duhu, tada kod dr. Baumana. Bila je to tada prava operacija - tri dana bolnice, predoperativne pretrage s rtg-om pluća, puna anestezija, preporučeno bolovanje 2 tjedna, ono, full monty. Druga je bila pred nekih 4-5 godina - office histeroskopija kod dr. Radončića tada u Pol. Vili. Trajalo je pola sata i to je bilo to. Došla na zahvat s posla, nakon pola sata odvezla se sama doma. Jedino je mene dosta bolilo (ono kao kad menga grči) i da je trajalo možda par min dulje, bila sam blizu za reć - ma, nema veze, otić ću državno na ful anesteziju. Sam taj bolni dio je vjerojatno trajao 5-6 min, ali znaš kako ti se subjektivno čini da traje dulje. Enivej - preporučam, nemjerljivo je jednostavnije. Ali, moja je usporedba državno pred masu, masu godina, i privatno novo. Ovo od andream ti je relevantnije za državno sad. Al vidim da je u Petrovoj kao na SD-u pred 15 godina, bez nekih modernizacija i pomaka - oni su konzervativni đir.

----------


## Optimist

Ja sam bila na histero u Petrovoj prije cca 3 god. (Pisala sam tu negdje), sekcija septuma, na vlastiti zahtjev isla isti dan doma, predvecer, kad su se uvjerili da sam dobro. Opca anestezija. Pretrage obavljene prije.

----------


## andream

Da, ovo su friške info sa SD.
Ja sam nakon operacije cak i zaspala kad su me u sobu vratili,nekih sat vremena.Ali vec nakon buđenja mogla sam hodati i ici doma,na kraju sam cekala najduze od svega - otpusno pismo.
Ali s dr se stvarno mozes o svemu dogovoriti na tom prvom pregledu kad ti daje i termin za operaciju...odmah mi je tada i rekao da moze za to lokalna pa pretpostavljam da su se i oni osuvremenili.
A kolika je cijena privat tog office histeroskopskog s uklanjanjem polipa?
I da, bolovanje ti i ne treba osim taj dan /iako imas pravo 2 tj/.

----------


## lelena

Obzirom da planiram prvu trudnoću, jedan od razloga zašto bih išla privatno je dilatiranje vrata maternice. Možda taj 1 cm koliko bi s klasičnim histeroskopom dilatirali ništa ne znači, ali moja je mama imala problema s tim (mene je rodila u 30-tom tjednu) pa se bojim riskirati.

Polip je dojagnosticiran u 7. mj. 2018. i bio je na 3D ultrazvuku 12x8 mm ( u Petrovoj), a moja gin ga je na svojem uzv vidjela 15x10 mm. Obje su mi dr. rekle da to nije prepreka za trudnoću i da ga bas hitno treba maknuti. Ali, u zadnjih 5 mj. smo se trudili oko bebe i nismo postigli trudnoću pa sam sad otišla na pregled i moja gin. je sugerirala da ga ipak maknem. 
Razmislit ću svakako i o sv. Duhu, ali u Petrovu sigurno neću ići.

----------


## pepi

Kad čitam topic o ovom zahvatu uvijek se sjetim svog iskustva.

Naime,prije 6 godina otišla sam na redovan pregled kod privatnog ginekologa,uz ostalo htjela sam dogovoriti i kontracepciju.

Gleda on mene na UZV i kaže da imam polipe i da su oni kontraindikacija za kontracepciju. 

Preporuči mi doktora na Sv.Duhu.

 I odem ja na Sveti Duh i on potvrdi da imam polipe i da ih trebam odstraniti. 

Ponovo me naruči za nekoliko dana i da ćemo se konačno dogovoriti za zahvat. 

Nakon par dana opet dolazim, on opet gleda, sve potvrđuje i naruči me za određeni dan na zahvat.

Tada se taj zahvat radio sa općom anestezijom,tri dana u bolnici...

Ja se uplašim :scared: , do te mjere da sam otkazala zahvat :Grin: .
Nakon par tjedana odem na sistematski pregled, gleda me treći ginekolog, on ne vidi nikakve polipe, sve u redu. :Confused: 

Ne budi lijena, naručim se kod doktorice kod koje sam bila prijavljena preko socijalnog, ali sad radi kao privatnica, odem kod nje i ona također kaže ne vidim ja nikakve polipe :Confused: 

I tako...sve ove godine,svake godine na pregledu, a nitko ne spominje polipe....

----------


## Optimist

Meni je jednom odstranjen polip...pod lokalnom anestezijom, koja nije imala kad poceti djelovati...phd nalaz nije pokazao tkivo polipa...tako da...

----------


## ina33

Pepi, medicina nije 1+2=2. Netko gore je napisao da su polipi kontraindikacija za kontracepciju, valjda koncepciju (začeće)... a možda je i kontracepciju, da ne bujaju, bog te više pita. Ja sam ih imala 3 - jedan je otišao samo pomoću dabrostona - jača menga ih je oljuštila (ako su to bili polipi, ne možeš znati dok ne napraviš PHD). Znači, za jedan je bila strategija ajmo probat par ciklusa dabroston, da se moj endo koji je i inače debel (blaga endometrioza) zadeblja i da ispadne polip s njim van, druga 2 su bila u kontekstu IVF-ova - možda smetaju, ajmo maknut, jednostavnije histeroskopija nego dabrostoni - jer meni dabrostoni zbrčkaju cikluse, a ciklusi su tada bili produljeni 35-50 dana, pa ko će to sve dočekat da se oljušti, pa kad ću na IVF s tim svojim ciklusima, a 2 mjeseca dr-ovi ne rade - 7.-8., 12.-1. itd. itd. itd. Office privat - a ne sjećam se - ranga 1-2k HRK. 0 dana bolovanja (niti taj jedan - valjda ošla s posla u 15 h, to je bilo vremenski intenzivno ko papa test), plus nema cijelog dijapazona s anestezijom, X-ti RTG u životu (a kao koštani bolesnik imam RTG-ova nemilice), a to mi je bilo važno.

----------


## ina33

Dakle, 3x polipi:
 - 1x 2 polipa, maknuti histeroskpijom ala standard (opća anestezija, 3 dana bolnice, 2 tjedna bolovanje, što nisam ispoštovala - ko će to) - vremenski utrošak pauze od IVF-ova i transfera cca 3-4 mjeseca (dugi ciklusi);
- 1x 1 polip, maknut dabrostonima (3 ciklusa dabrostoni, pa nada da će se oljuštiti) - vremenski utrošak 6 mjeseci pauze od IVF-ova i transfera (dugi ciklusi);
- 1x 1 polip, maknut office histeoskopijom, vremenksi utrošak 0,5 h, to je bilo u vrijeme nakon IVF-ova.

----------


## Optimist

> Pepi, medicina nije 1+2=2.


Nije ni matematika  :lool: 

 :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Taj treći put i office histero - nije mi bilo ključno vrijeme (i ne znam kad se može u IVF opet, kad sam ja bila na IVF tržištu mislim da nije bilo office histeroskopa pa nisam proučavala grlić maternice i kad se nakon office histero može u IVF), al ali sam htjela izbjeć još jednu op sa svime što ona nosi - rtg itd.

----------


## ina33

> Nije ni matematika


Koji sam ja genije  :Laughing: !

----------


## Argente

> Nije ni matematika


 :lool: 

A moze otic i sam, sa stvarima...a nekad, ako su manji, budu vidljivi samo odmah nakon stvari kad je endometrij najtanji...

----------


## Argente

Ej Optimist, a sta su ti rekli onda sta je bilo ako ne polip? Obicni endometrij?

----------


## ina33

> A moze otic i sam, sa stvarima...a nekad, ako su manji, budu vidljivi samo odmah nakon stvari kad je endometrij najtanji...


Točno. Zato mene čudi da nema veze d.c., ali to ziher ima veze je li polipić ili polipčina. Ja svoje drage polipiće čekiravam (tj. radim sistematski) isključivo do 10 dc, jer sam već imala situaciju sistematski 20 dc sve 5, just to be sure idem vidit idući ciklus do dva do 10 dc i eto ga đavle.

----------


## Optimist

> Ej Optimist, a sta su ti rekli onda sta je bilo ako ne polip? Obicni endometrij?


Da, nesto u stilu da je uzorak bio premali za phd, tako nekako, ali vidio ga je on...od tada biram ginekologe.

----------


## Optimist

Bila je to jedna groteskna situacija, sve skupa.

----------


## andream

Ako se odlučiš za SD,tamo dakle rade obaveznu pripremu kao za opću anesteziju - iako zahvat dr radi u lokalnoj gdje si svjesna svega, ali uistinu ništa ne boli. I ja sam se nauživala straha ali bez potrebe, nakon zahvata još pričala u sali s docom /oči širom otvorene/.  Zaspala tek kasnije u sobi.
Zanimlivo je da kad su mi radili punkciju folikula u vinogradskoj pod općom za ivf, nisu radili ama baš nikakve pretrage prije toga. Došla, odspavala i probudila se, a nakon sat-dva išla doma.
Uglavnom, ako se pojave opet /a mogli bi/, moj izbor bi opet bio SD i isti doc.
I phd analiza pokazala na kraju polip i srećom sve je ok.
Rade li i privatnici analizu?

----------


## Libra

> Hvala ti puno na odgovoru.
> Jel se najprije kod dr. treba napraviti ultrazvuk pa potom na dogovoreni termin zahvat, ili se može u jednom danu sve?
> Imam ultrazvuk od svoje gin. od neki dan, a u petrovoj su mi u 7. mj. napravili 3D pa ne znam jel im to vrijedi.


Tako je. Napravi se najprije jedan kontrolni uzv i konzultacije da se dogovorite tocno sto i kako.

----------


## Lili75

Lelena s obzirom na tvoje planove i maminu povijest , smazram da se nemaš što mislit. Otiđi do Radončića,nemoj bezveze dilatirati grlić ako nije nužno.

Prošla sam nekoliko dilatacija, nemoj ako možeš izbjegni.

I sretnooo! I neka i dragi napravi spermiogram.

----------


## ina33

> Rade li i privatnici analizu?


Po mom iskustvu (Radoncic - gino, vadjenje madeza dermatolog privat) obavezno se radi phd svega sto se izrezulji van. To je ukljuceno u cijenu koju kazu. Al svakako provjeriti.

----------


## lelena

Bila sam jutros (preko prijateljice) na konzultacijama kod dr. Valetića u Merkuru. On kaže da bi još jednom napravio uzv 5., 6. dan ciklusa da vidi točnu veličinu polipa (jer je uzv rađen 11. dan i kaže da mu je već stjenka zadebljana da bi vidio točnu veličinu). Uglavnom, izgleda kao da se polip nalazi na fundusu maternice i on ga ne bi dirao. Kaže da su mi svi nalazi uredni, da relativno kratko razmišljamo u trudnoći i obzirom na genetsku predispoziciju (makar i ne mora nista znaciti) misli da polip nije potrebno micati jer ne bi trebao smetati trudnoći. Uglavnom, napravit će još jedan uzv, otići ću još i na kontultacije i kod dr. Lučingera i onda ako baš treba micati polip (preporučuje svakako office histeroskopiju zbog manjeg histeroskopa) otići ću kod dr. Radončića.

----------


## andream

Lelena,dobar izbor.
Zapravo i svaki slučaj je za sebe, osjetljivija je svakako problematika polipa uz planiranje trudnoće. I da,najbolje raditi uzv dan nakon prestanka menstruacije. Sretno!

----------


## ina33

> Lelena,dobar izbor.
> Zapravo i svaki slučaj je za sebe, osjetljivija je svakako problematika polipa uz planiranje trudnoće. I da,najbolje raditi uzv dan nakon prestanka menstruacije. Sretno!


Slažem se! Sretno!

----------


## Ivana2018

Cure molim malu pomoć od onih koje su radile histero u Petrovoj. Da li je mora biti u općoj anesteziji ili može biti i lokalna? Nekako sam više za lokalnu. I koliko prije ste bile kod anesteziologa?

----------


## Kodi

Cure, da li je netko radio histeroskopiju na Merkuru ?  :Smile:

----------


## Ina_9

Pozdrav,

za dva tjedna idem kod dr. Radoncica na histeroskopsko uklanjanje polipa. Cure, imam li pravo nakon zahvata na bolovanje, i koliko dugo? To bolovanje mi propisuje onda moj ginekolog?

----------


## Kodi

> Pozdrav,
> 
> za dva tjedna idem kod dr. Radoncica na histeroskopsko uklanjanje polipa. Cure, imam li pravo nakon zahvata na bolovanje, i koliko dugo? To bolovanje mi propisuje onda moj ginekolog?



Meni je moja ginekologinja rekla da ona daje tjedan dana bolovanja.

----------


## Peterlin

Ja sam dobila 3 dana, ali broj dana ovisi o konkretnom zahvatu.

----------


## Jelena

> Pozdrav,
> 
> za dva tjedna idem kod dr. Radoncica na histeroskopsko uklanjanje polipa. Cure, imam li pravo nakon zahvata na bolovanje, i koliko dugo? To bolovanje mi propisuje onda moj ginekolog?



Ja sam bila kod njega na histeroskopiji. To traje 20 minuta. Nema anestezije. Odeš doma poslije, malo odmoriš i sve po starom. Ne treba ti bolovanje, osim taj dan, tj. možda trebaš ako imaš neki fizički težak posao. 
Ako ideš u bolnicu, oni to rade po narkozom, jer nemaju tako tanku sondu. Onda moraš dan ranije u bolnicu, pa zahvat pa sljedeći dan doma. Onda dobiješ bolovanje. Nije isto.

Kad računaš koliko ti skinu od plaće za bolovanje, bolje je otići kod dr. Radončića. Još ja imam takav posao da moram nadoknaditi što nisam napravila, nitko ne napravi umjesto mene.

----------


## ina33

I ja bila kod radoncica za uklanjanje polipa. Histero mi.je bila neugodna i u jednom trenu sam skoro odustala i rekla ma hvala, ic cu ja u bolnixu pa s anestezijom i cijelim paketom, al je fakat samo 20 min, brz je on, dohvatio je i mako polip i sva je meugoda instant prestala. Ne da nisam bolovanje uzimala nego sam osla nakon posla se i sama odvezla i dovezla i sve najnormalnije. Apsolutno nikakve potrbe za bolovanjem nije bilo  Ja.ti ne znam o pravima, al mogu zamislit odusevljenje socijalca koji ce ti otvarat bolovanje za privat operaciju i solit pamet i utjeravat strah u kosti ala boze sacuvaj, tako nesto privatno, ako imas pravo, koje po clancima i stavcima valjda imas, sumnjam da hzzo razlikuje bolovanja po metodama histeroskopije. Bolnica je to (isla dam.i na histero pred milijun god na sd) puno oncazivnije, te pregled anesteziologa, rendgeni pluca mozda jos uvijek, pa brisevi, pa lovanje jel sad pravi timing, pa se histeroakop pokvari itd. Mislim.da sam tada ostala doma 7 dana jer su tako rekli, al realno sam kogla rasot i reci dan, cim sam izasla iz bolnice - ma odmah, samo sta su bolnice neagilne pa.te.drze par dana. Napomena: admin sjedalacki posao.

----------


## ina33

mogla radit. dakle, bolnicki je logisticki i medicinski invazivnije. privatno je invazivnije za tvoj dzep.

----------


## Ina_9

Gotova sa histeroskopijom kod Radoncica.

Moram priznat da je bilo sve samo ne bezbolna, popila sam ketonal ali kad je krenulo bolilo me ko dosta jaca menga (a inace imam jako bolne m), imala sam filing da cu se ispovracat na momente.
Kratko je trajalo i ekipa i doktor su super, ali boli. Nije mi nadjen polip, kazu otisao s menstruacijom, vrlo korektno mi je naplatio dijagnosticku histero (umjesto operativne).
Preporucam u svakom slucaju, meni nije bilo bezbolno al stvarno kratko traje i prezivi se lakse nego 3 dana bolnice.

Moj ginekolog mi je dao 3 dana bolovanja mada bi bez problema mogla vec sutra na posao.

----------


## Suncokret777

Pozdrav. Da li je neka od vas uklanjala miom.

----------


## daisyzg

> Ja sam bila kod dr. Maričića i iz osobnog iskustva ga toplo preporucam. Histeroskopija se moze raditi na pocetku cuklusa odmah iza m ili pred kraj tamo iza 21 dc.
> To ces dogovoriti sve s dr.
> Ja sam radila 22 dc. Dosla sam pol sata prije termina, popila ibuprofen i normabel, presvuces se i cekas. Sestra dodje po tebe, jos odes isprazniti mjehur i slijedi postupak.
> Traje svega 15 -ak min i apsolutno nista ne boli.
> Sve pratis s dr na monitoru i naravno sestra je s vama u sali. Nakon zahvata sam ostala jos 2 sata kod njih lezati.
> Najnormalnije sam ostatak tog dana funkcionirala.
> Nisam niti malo krvarila. M dosla kako je i trebala 5 dana kasnije. Ako te jos nesto zanima pitaj. Sretno


Pozdrav cure,
I ja se pridružujem teamu Maričić. Oduševljena sam i doktorom i sestrama i klinikom. Jako je dobra atmosfera, svi su preljubazni i dragi. Dr. je jako brižan, prvo porazgovarate o zahvatu i sve objasni. Zahvat možete gledati na ekranu i tu isto objašnjava što radi. Meni je uklanjanje polipa trajalo ako 5 minuta, stvarno je spretan. Uzela sam ibuprofen 600, normabel nije obavezan pa to nisam. Ništa ne boli, osjetite lagani pritisak kod uvođenja tih sondica, manje neugodno nego menstrualni grčevi. Polip nema živčane završetke, tako da se rezanje uopće ne osjeti. Nakon zahvata sam ostala ležati 20-ak minuta, krvarenje ništa, nikakve komplikacije.
Uglavnom, žao mi je da polip nisam odmah izvadila, nego išla probavati prirodnim putem i bezveze izgubila vrijeme. 
Btw, trenutno trebate imati negativni test na covid.

----------


## mašnica

Nisam miom ali sam manji septum...nije stvarno strašno. Pitaj što te zanima...

----------


## domaćica

Dobar dan, zanima me ima li možda netko od Vas kontakt mail od dr Kalafatića iz Petrove i može li se opće naručiti na pregled kod njega ili ide direktno naručivanje pa tko te od dr. zatekne? Hvala.

----------


## Ritta

Pozdrav svima, zanima me ima li među vama koje ste bile na office operativnoj histeroskopiji kod dr. Radončića ili dr. Maričića slučajno koja nezadovoljna jer operativni zahvat nije uspio u potpunosti i uspješno ukloniti polipe? Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## Ritta

Imam potrebu podijeliti svoje iskustvo za sve one koje će se možda dvoumiti zbog pitanja bola zbog izostanka anestezije. 
Jako sam zadovoljna kako je prošlo. Ja sam ibuprofen popila tek kad sam došla tamo, dakle i nešto manje od 10 min prije nego je obavljen zahvat, pa analgetik još nije proradio, ali čak i tako, zahvat je izdržljiv, tj. meni je bio nelagodan samo kad je krenuo odrezati polip, što je turbo kratko - mjerljivo u sekundama, oko 30tak za oba.
Ne kažem da je bezbolno i ugodno, ali definitivno ništa neizdrživo. Još kad se uzme u obzir da nema svih pretpretraga, čišćenja u bolnici i anestezije, ako vam je financijski dio prihvatljiv, preporučam.
Naknadno sam samo drugo jutro imala spotting od par kapi krvi i to je sve, kasnije samo malo tamnijeg iscjetka. Nakon zahvata nelagoda u trbuhu se osjeća još samo 2 dana. Ja sam popila tek jedan ibuprofen više iz ugađanja da ne osjećam ništa.
Nadam se da ću nekome pomoći.

----------

